# Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. November 2015)

*Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

					Intels neuer Mittelklassesockel hat zwar die gleiche Form wie seine Vorgänger, aber der Aufbau der Prozessoren hat sich mit der Core-i-6000-Baureihe geändert. Mit möglichen fatalen Folgen: Wie jetzt bestätigt wurde, können Kühler trotz passender Form schweren Schaden an CPU und Mainboard anrichten.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*


----------



## -RedMoon- (27. November 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

da bin ich mal gespannt. Habe meinen Thermalright Venomous bis zum mechanischen Anschlag angezogen, im Vertrauen, dass der Anschlag sich an der richtigen Stelle befindet.


----------



## westwaerts (27. November 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Ich bin froh, meinen Noctua NH-D14 übernommen haben zu können. Passt wie beim Vorgänger und bisher konnte ich keine Probleme feststellen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. November 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Ich hatte mir zu dem Thema hier man ein paar allgemeine Gedanken gemacht und kann jedem raten, Verschraubungen immer mit Bedacht und keinesfalls bis zum "mechanischen Anschlag" festzuziehen, so es nicht eine Feder im System gibt, über die die Vorspannung übertragen wird:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...ng-und-gleichmaessigkeit-der-vorspannung.html


----------



## user42 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Schuld ist mMn. Intel. 
Es wird gespart wo es geht und den Nachteil trägt allein der Kunde.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (27. November 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Eventuell sind Kühler ohne gefederte Befestigung (z.B.: Scythe, Thermalright) eher betroffen als solche mit gefederter Halterung (z.B. Noctua, EKL). Bislang haben wir aber nur ein sehr zerstückeltes Bild der Lage. Wo ich direkten Kontakt zu Vertrieb oder Entwicklung eines Herstellers hatte oder wo der Kontakt über einen Distributor läuft, der auch Komplett-PCs anbietet, kannte man das Problem zumindet (hinter vorgehaltener Hand versteht sich). Aber Marketing-Abteilungen/-Agenturen scheinen durchgehend unwissend. Entweder sind viele Hersteller überhaupt nicht betroffen oder man wollte nicht einmal die eigenen Mitarbeiter einweihen, solange kein Zwang besteht.

Das mit dem mangelnden Druck sollten wir jetzt geändert haben 

Mit etwas Glück bekomme ich bis zum Abend noch ein paar Reaktionen, dann wird sich das derzeit noch unvollständige und verzerrte Bild hoffentlich klären. Vertrauliche Antworten, wie wir sie bislang erhalten haben, haben zwar manchmal mehr Informationen, als Presseerklärungen – genauso oft sind sie aber auch subjektiv verfälschte Einschätzungen der Lage. Im Moment muss man sich deswegen mit Spekulationen zurückhalten, aber ein Problem besteht definitiv. In einem Forum hat ein User, der angeblich zu einem OEM-Hersteller gehört, etwas von 30 Prozent Ausfallquote bei Skylake-Systemen mit bestimmten Kühlern erzählt. Das wären Regionen, mit dem man den Mangel an i7-6700K erklären kann...



@interessierter User:
Deine Erörterungen über die Kräfteverteilung bei Kühlern mit Montagebrücke habe ich noch in Erinnerung. Der eine beschädigte Skylake, von dem mir ein Bild gezeigt wurde (Veröffentlichung desselben hängt leider an der Firmenleitung der Quelle  ) zeigt aber eine Belastung quer zur Brücke. Das Problem kann nicht auf die alte Diskussion 2- gegen 4-Punktbefestigung reduziert werden.


----------



## iGameKudan (27. November 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Skyfail die nächste...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. November 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Hallo PCGH-Torsten,

hast Du Daten zur maximalen CPU- und Sockelbelastbarkeit? Zum Haswell konntest Du sie mir nennen, zum Skylake finde ich nix:
Intel® Coreâ„¢ i7-6700 Processor (8M Cache, up to 4.00 GHz) Spezifikationen

Die Höhe der Platine geht in die Durchbiegung mit einem x³ ein. Es macht einen großen Unterschied in der Stabilität gegenüber dem Sockel 1150.  Ich bin inzwischen drauf und dran, meine Kühler mit einen Faden am CPU-abgewandten Ende so am Gehäuse zu befestigen, dass auf den Sockel keine Biegung mehr wirkt. Dann reicht eine erheblich geringere Verschraubungsvorspannung. Ich versuche das mal und wenn es klappt, kommt es ins Review zum Fractal Design R5 PCGH mit rein. 



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> .. Der eine beschädigte Skylake, von dem mir ein Bild gezeigt wurde (Veröffentlichung desselben hängt leider an der Firmenleitung der Quelle  ) zeigt aber eine Belastung quer zur Brücke.


Hast Du dazu ein Bild? Auf die CPU wirkt eine Kraft, diese muss von der Platine zum Sockel übertragen werden. Das ist eine typisches "Plattenproblem". Wie die Kraft in die CPU kommt, ist eigentlich egal, es darf nur nicht zuviel sein. Und über die Verschraubung oder auch hart auf den Boden aufgesetzte Rechner mit schweren Kühlern gibt es sehr hohe Kräfte.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (27. November 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Wie da schon steht: Ich kenne jemanden, der ein Bild hat. Aber der darf es nicht rausgeben 

Wegen der Spezifikationen läuft eine Anfrage an Intel. Bis zur Antwort kann ich nur sagen, dass das Substrat mit gemessenen 0,75 mm wirklich dünn ist. Für die Lastverteilung ist aber eigentlich auch der Heatspreader zuständig.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. November 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Für die Lastverteilung ist aber eigentlich auch der Heatspreader zuständig.


Gute Frage....

Die CPU liegt im Sockel. Von oben kommt eine Kraft des angeschraubten Kühlers und ein überlagertes Moment. Von unten wirken die Sockel-Kontakte, die wie kleine Blattfedern wirken. In der idealisierten Statik würde die gesamte Kraft durch die unverformbare Platine auf die seitlichen Auflagen vom Sockel geleitet. In der realen Festigkeitslehre haben wir ein Superpositionierungsproblem, weil sowohl die ca. 100 Sockelkontakte als auch die Platinen-Verformung eine Gegenkraft erzeugen. Offen ist die Frage, ob die Grundplatte des Kühlers irgendwann auf den Sockelrahmen aufschlägt. Bei größen Kühlern mit 6-8 Heatpipes sollte das der Fall sein. Das kann man einfach ausmessen. Der Heatspreader sorgt nur dafür, wie die Kraft vom Kühler über den als steif anzunehmenden Heatspreader in die Platine geleitet wird.

Muss ich wohl doch mal einen Sockel zerlegen und ein FEM-Modell aufbauen. Aber das würde richtig Arbeit machen. 
Dazu muss es doch Vorgaben von Intel geben.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (27. November 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

"Aufschlagen" ist nicht ganz der richtige Ausdruck. Der Sockel hat mehrere Auflagepunkte (sowohl im Zentrum als auch am Rand), die CPU wird bereits durch den Anpressdruck des ILM bis auf diese heruntergedrückt. Bei den Sockeln, deren Spezifikation ich kenne, ist dieser Anpressdruck übrigens immer deutlich höher, als der des Kühlers. Meist um Faktor 2 oder mehr.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. November 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> . [...] Der Sockel hat mehrere Auflagepunkte (sowohl im Zentrum als auch am Rand), [...]


Alles klar, danke, dann bin ich wirklich auf die Stellungnahme von Intel gespannt. Ich dachte immer, die CPU "schwebt" im Kräftegleichgewicht zwischen Kühler- und Halterahmenvorspannung auf der einen Seite (Aktio) und elastischer Verformung der CPU-Platine bzw. der Sockelfedern auf der anderen Seite (Reaktio). Wenn ich jetzt aber die CAD-Darstellungen im verlinkten Intel-Dokument lese, ist klar was Du meinst. Darum braucht man min. 311N, um die CPU bis zum mechanischen Anschlag runterzudrücken, der Sockel hat aber toleranzbedingt bis zu 600N erlaubter Vorspannkraft durch den Niederhalter des Rahmens, der Sockel selber darf bis zu 822N belastet werden. Als Differenz kommen die max.  222N für den Kühler. Im Einzelfall kann man darum auch viel mehr nehmen, wenn der Halterahmen weniger Vorspannung erzeugt. 

Bei dieser Betrachtung wäre aber für die vom Kühler eingetragene Kraft die Platinendicke völlig unerheblich, weil es einen unteren mechanischen Anschlag für die CPU gibt. Die vom Kühler eingeleiteten Kräfte erzeugen in diesem Fall keinerlei Biegung auf der CPU. Es würde als Normalkraft direkt durch die Platine in den Sockel geleitet. Die Platine selber müsste aber die Kraft vom Halterahmen (311-600N) übertragen, die nur quasi punktuell und nicht flächig eingeleitet wird. . Der Halterahmen drückt direkt auf den Heatspreader, das hatte ich mir früher nicht so genau angeschaut, siehe Bild. Nicht egal ist aber, je nach Art der mechanischen Anschlagpunkte der CPU auf dem Sockel , was über den Kühler für ein Drehmoment in die Verbindung eingeleitet wird. Darum müsste man wissen, an welcher Stelle sich die Anschläge bezogen auf den Heatspreader befinden. Spannend...

Sockel 1150, Tabelle 5, Seite 25 
http://www.intel.de/content/dam/www.../guides/4th-gen-core-lga1150-socket-guide.pdf


----------



## Naennon (27. November 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

ich nehm immer Wakü

= Win


----------



## poiu (27. November 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Intel Skylake sinnd so billo gefertig das si kaputt gehen, alles klar


----------



## Narbennarr (27. November 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*



Naennon schrieb:


> ich nehm immer Wakü
> 
> = Win



Naja, bei ner Wakü hat man teilweise auch n perverse Anpressdruck.
Bedeutet, dass man bei Kühlern ohne vorgegebenen Anpressdruck (Alphacool, Phobya, den kleine kyros) noch mehr aufpassen muss.


----------



## Framinator (27. November 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Das ist schon Hammer. Da kann es Mainboard und CPU zerreissen. Dabei ist ein Skylake System schon verdammt teuer. Unglaublich sowas. Der 6700K kostet um die 400! Eier. Immer noch. mein 2600K hat 250 gekostet. Nur mal so zum Vergleich.

Davon abgesehen und wie gesagt hab ich noch kein Skylake System. Schiele aber immer noch drauf. Solche Nachrichten schrecken mich aber ab.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. November 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Im Netz habe ich diese Werte gefunden:
Skylake: PCB-Dicke von 0,78 Millimeter
Haswell: PCB-Dicke  von 1,17 Millimeter

Hies es nicht immer schon, dass nur Kühler bis 400g für den Transport geeignet sind?

Dieser zwei Wochen alte Brief dazu ist auch ganz aufschlussreich:
MÃ¶gliche TransportschÃ¤den bei Skylake CPUs uâ€¦ | Forum - heise online


----------



## Framinator (27. November 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

kleinerer Prozess usw. Beta Phasen die vom Kunden teuer erkauft wird. Immer diese Macken. Aber leider normal in der IT Branche!

Der refresh von Skylake wird wohl richtig rocken. Und gleich gut lieferbar sein.

Und das kann ich aus Erfahrung sagen. Ich hab seit dem C16 mit PC`s zu tun.


----------



## Bunkasan (27. November 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Naja, bei ner Wakü hat man teilweise auch n perverse Anpressdruck.
> Bedeutet, dass man bei Kühlern ohne vorgegebenen Anpressdruck (Alphacool, Phobya, den kleine kyros) noch mehr aufpassen muss.



Das Problem ist ja nicht der Anpressdruck an sich, sondern die Kombination mit dem Moment durch das Gewicht des Kühlers bei Erschütterung. Wasserkühler haben im Vergleich kaum Gewicht, und dürften daher diese *Transportschäden* nicht hervorrufen.


----------



## JojoPopo (27. November 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Wenn ihr von Substrat der CPU redet, meintet ihr aber eigentlich das PCB oder?


----------



## Framinator (27. November 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Ja Skylake ist ein ganz frischer, schwieriger Prozess. Warum ist der 6700K wohl so teuer. Ganz einfach. Schwierig zu produzieren!

Deswegen verwundert mich diese Nachricht eigentlich NICHT.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (27. November 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

das wird spannend
 PC mit Turmkühler transportiert man höchstens Liegend
Wenn aber selbst das bewegen des Pc zu schäden führen kann wäre das ein  skandal
Außer leichten top blow Kühlern (unter 300g) wäre ein skylake system sicher
mal sehn was intel dazu sagt.


----------



## Framinator (27. November 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Was sollen die sagen? Bitte nicht durchs Gebirge fahren  Aber ich nehme erstmal Abstand vom geplanten Skylake System. Mit meinem 2600K auf 5GHZ fahr ich ja net so schlecht.

Ich hab den 2600K gleich sofort bekommen und wie alt isser? 5 Jahre oder so? Schon Hammer.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. November 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*



Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> das wird spannend
> PC mit Turmkühler transportiert man höchstens Liegend
> Wenn aber selbst das bewegen des Pc zu schäden führen kann wäre das ein  skandal
> Außer leichten top blow Kühlern (unter 300g) wäre ein skylake system sicher
> mal sehn was intel dazu sagt.


Dazu findet sich im Netz:

_Das PCB (Platine) der Skylake CPUs ist wesentlich dünner als das der Vorgänger CPUs und in Verbindung mit großen Kühlern und einer bestimmten Befestigungs Variante, kann es schon bei geringen Fallhöhen (10-15 cm) zu Schäden an der CPU (PCB verbogen) und Sockel (Pins eingedrückt) kommen.
Die Schäden sind übrigens auch mit Transportsicherung (Schaumstoffkissen)im Gehäuse aufgetreten._
siehe MÃ¶gliche TransportschÃ¤den bei Skylake CPUs uâ€¦ | Forum - heise online


----------



## Framinator (27. November 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Je feiner der Prozess wird, und das sollte allen hier klar sein, desto schwieriger wird es. 6700K wie gesagt kaum bis nicht lieferbar. das sagt alles.

Und deswegen sollte man auf den Refresh warten. Und alles ab Sandy halten.


----------



## geist4711 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

sowas hat mit feinem prozess nix zu tun.
es ist evtl schlicht das zu dünne substrat, da es nicht genügend biege-fest ist.
resüme wenn dem so ist:
zu dünn bzw zu billig konstruiert, die 5cent oder meinetwegen auch 5€ mehr für etwas dicker und stabile hätte man ohne probleme einkalkulieren können ohne pleite zu gehen oder keine der neuen cpu's verkauft zu bekommen.

mfg
robert


----------



## Tobi_bl85 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Habe soeben von Scythe meine Rückantwort bekommen also von daher alles halb so schlimm  
 Sehr geehrter Herr . 

vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage und das damit verbundene Interesse an unseren Produkten.

Weder Andy Samurai noch die Katana Serie sind hiervon betroffen, da diese für die Montage nicht das H.P.M.S. System sondern ein Push-Pin Halterung nutzen. Daher benötigen Sie kein zusätzliches Montagematerial für diese Kühler und können diese bedenkenlos mit ihrem Skylake System nutzen.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (28. November 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Es war schon in der meldung klar ds es sich um backplatten verschraubung geht
 Die pushpins hatten schon immer geringere Anpressdruck


----------



## Heimomat (28. November 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Auch wenn Noctua Federn nutzt kommt man da schon ins grübeln bei dem Top Model mit 1,32kg.


----------



## 100001 (28. November 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Nicht schlecht,
n i5 non K kostet 189 euro und dann spart man noch am Substrat..................


----------



## wurstkuchen (28. November 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Und wieso zeigt der Artikel keine Schadensbilder?


----------



## Makajosch (28. November 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Hallo!

Warum ist in dem Artikel eigentlich mehrfach die Rede von zu dünnem Substrat? Wenn ich das richtig verstehe geht es doch eher um die Trägerplatine.

Grüße

Markus


----------



## 100001 (28. November 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*



Makajosch schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Warum ist in dem Artikel eigentlich mehrfach die Rede von zu dünnem Substrat? Wenn ich das richtig verstehe geht es doch eher um die Trägerplatine.
> 
> ...



Jetzt rate mal was das Substrat ist


----------



## Noctua (28. November 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*



wurstkuchen schrieb:


> Und wieso zeigt der Artikel keine Schadensbilder?


Sieht so aus, dass die den Artikel dahingehend überarbeitet haben. Gestern stand drin, dass sie die Bilder von wem anders haben, aber nicht zeigen dürfen.

Da hier wieder viele meckern, von wegen zu billig gebaut und gespart: Schon damals bei den schweren Sockel A Kühlern wurde häufig gesagt: Nie mit montiertem Kühler (stehend) transportieren.


----------



## 100001 (28. November 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

bei skylake reicht es was man so liest schon aus wenn der pc bewegt wird


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. November 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Warum wohl versenden die meisten Fertig PC Hersteller ihre Rechner nur mit kleinen Kühlern? Verschicken würde ich Rechner nur mit einem Boxed-Kühler, egal welche Plattform.

@PCGH,
wie wollt Ihr das mit den vier "Pimp my System" Rechnern machen bei jenen, die einen Skylake bekommen? Mit oder ohne Kühler versenden?


----------



## maCque (28. November 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

In Einzelteilen versenden und mit vor Ort Premium Show Montage durch das Foren Urgestein nochmals heftigst promoten


----------



## bootzeit (28. November 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Finde es lobendswert von Scythe das sie frühzeitig vor allen anderen bescheit geben und auch die angepassten Schrauben bereits bereit stehen .


----------



## Cuddleman (28. November 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dazu findet sich im Netz:
> 
> _Das PCB (Platine) der Skylake CPUs ist wesentlich dünner als das der Vorgänger CPUs und in Verbindung mit großen Kühlern und einer bestimmten Befestigungs Variante, kann es schon bei geringen Fallhöhen (10-15 cm) zu Schäden an der CPU (PCB verbogen) und Sockel (Pins eingedrückt) kommen.
> Die Schäden sind übrigens auch mit Transportsicherung (Schaumstoffkissen)im Gehäuse aufgetreten._
> siehe MÃ¶gliche TransportschÃ¤den bei Skylake CPUs uâ€¦ | Forum - heise online



Mit Schaumstoffkissen!
Ich lach mich Krank. 
Wenn Schaumstoffkissen nur um das PC-Gehäuse gepackt wurden, kann nach mäßiger Kräfteeinwirkungen, bzw. Beschleunigungswerten, bis zum Stillstand hin, bei solchen Kühlerausladungen, kombiniert mit den enormen Gewichten bestimmter CPU-Kühler, auf solch kleiner Auflagefläche, heftiger Schaden entstehen.
 Das ist nicht erst seit Skylake so.
Man sollte endlich, wie bei Waschmaschinen auch, starre Transportsicherungen für Steckkarten und CPU-Kühler einführen.
Natürlich gibt es auch da Belastungsgrenzen, aber die sind auch wesentlich höher.
Das ist das einzige, was wirklich ausreichenden Transporschutz bietet und wenn man es sinnvoll auch als normale stützende Variante in PC-Gehäuse integriert, kann man auch mal beim RAM-Wechseln am CPU-Kühler anstoßen, ohne gleich eine CPU-Beschädigung auszulösen. (Die wenigsten sind gefühlvolle überlegt handelnde Mechaniker, oder bessere Fachlaien, sondern in erster Linie "Do it your self"-Kandidaten, mit blauäugigen Aktivismus, bei dem die Hardware-Leichen schon vorprogrammiert sind) 


So viele Defektmeldungen wie zu Intels-Sockeln mit Federpin's, gibt es bei AMD- Sockeln bei weiten nicht.
Ich halte die Federpin-Sockel eher für einen Rückschritt, als für einen Fortschritt.
 Dann besser, perfekt Auflöten.
Hoffentlich machen die Mainbord-Hersteller nicht auch so dünne PCB, die dann die Ausfallquote erhöhen, sich andererseits aber auch besser Kühlen lassen.
 Der richtige sinnvolle Kompromiß ist hier gefragt, momentan wohl hauptsächlich bei Intel!
Die CPU-Kühlerhersteller werden jedoch damit belastet, oder gezwungen, Abhilfe zu schaffen, eben erst nachdem Schaden entstanden ist.

Wir werden wohl kaum veröffentlichte Bilder seitens Intel sehen, aber die wären im Vergleich zu unabhängig erstellten Bildern, viel interessanter.
Welche Schadensbilder exakt wodurch verursacht werden, ist auch sehr interessant, aber hier fehlt es an qualifizierten Leuten, die auch mit entsprechenden Geräten, einen genauen Schadenreport aufklären können. 
Es wird wieder so sein, das man nur ein paar Publikationen zum Problem finden wird, mit vernünftiger, oder irreführender Aussagekraft und letztlich alles offiziell als normaler Schwund verkauft wird, wobei die Beweislast sich beim Endkunden wieder findet. (spätestens im vorangeschrittenen Gewährleistungszeitraum) 
Gewährte Händler-Kulanzen zu den betroffenen Produkten, sind meist ein inoffizielles Eingeständnis, das man schon mangelhafte Produkte vertrieben hat.


----------



## Noctua (28. November 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*



Cuddleman schrieb:


> So viele Defektmeldungen wie zu Intels-Sockeln mit Federpin's, gibt es bei AMD- Sockeln bei weiten nicht.
> Ich halte die Federpin-Sockel eher für einen Rückschritt, als für einen Fortschritt.


Also ich kenne nur einen Fall im Bekanntenkreis mit verbogenen Federn im Sockel. Bei AMDs Pin-Technik habe ich hingegen schon Fälle erlebt. Duzende Male verbogene Pins und auch schon mehrfach das bei der Kühlerdemontage die CPU mit aus dem Sockel gezogen wurde, da sich durch die WLP CPU und Kühler miteinander "verklebt" hatten. Auch die Montagemöglichkeiten bei AMDs Sockel mit den beiden Clipsen hat bei dem Einen oder Anderen schon das Board gekostet (mit dem Schraubendreher abgeruscht). Mir persönlich (!!) ist das Intel System lieber und PCs mit riesem Kühlkörper transportiere ich auch höchstens so, dass der Kühlkörper auf dem Board steht, besser aber demontiert.
Dem ersten Teil deines Post stimme ich aber uneingeschränkt zu.


----------



## Faramir (28. November 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*



westwaerts schrieb:


> Ich bin froh, meinen Noctua NH-D14 übernommen haben zu können. Passt wie beim Vorgänger und bisher konnte ich keine Probleme feststellen.



Mein *7 Jahre* alter NH-C12P von Noctua past auch perfekt und der original Lüfter läuft immer noch wie am ersten Tag.


----------



## Lost-Wolf (28. November 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Also mein Bequiet Dark Rock 3 sitzt bis jetzt (1 Woche) problemlos auf meinem i5 6600K...
Hoffentlich bleibt das so....


----------



## JojoPopo (28. November 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*



100001 schrieb:


> Jetzt rate mal was das Substrat ist



Kann ich dir erklären, als Substrat bezeichnet man das Halbleitermaterial auf/in das die entsprechenden Strukturen eingebracht werden, um einen integrierten Halbleiterchip zu erhalten. - Sozusagen das Trägermaterial, das den Wafer bildet - Jedenfalls ist das Substrat ganz bestimmt nicht die Platine


----------



## Makajosch (28. November 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*



JojoPopo schrieb:


> Kann ich dir erklären, als Substrat bezeichnet man das Halbleitermaterial auf/in das die entsprechenden Strukturen eingebracht werden, um einen integrierten Halbleiterchip zu erhalten. - Sozusagen das Trägermaterial, das den Wafer bildet - Jedenfalls ist das Substrat ganz bestimmt nicht die Platine



Danke JojoPopo!

Tja da dachte wohl *100001* er/sie wüßte bescheid...


----------



## VJoe2max (28. November 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Interessante Info jedenfalls! Vielen Dank für den Artikel!
 Irgendwie war es ja auch nur eine Frage der Zeit, wann bei intel auch mal wieder so ein derartiges Problem auftritt. Es wird zwar nicht nur dort ständig versucht irgendwo noch ein Quäntchen einzusparen aber irgendwann kommt man so eben zwangsläufig auch mal auf blöde Ideen. Auch im Wakü-Bereich wird das wohl noch interessant werden. Da wirken zwar keine großen Hebelarme wie bei Lüftkühlern aber mit Anpressdruck wird da bei vielen Kühlermontagesystemen nicht gespart.

Bin gespannt, ob nur die Kühlerhersteller Konsequenzen ziehen, oder ob intel vllt. selbst zurück rudert und da noch mal was ändert (kleines Facelift mit dickeren DIE-Trägern). Wird schon seine Gründe haben warum man allgemein sehr wenig offizielle Infos zum LGA1151 Sockel von intel finden kann...


----------



## NuVirus (29. November 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*



geist4711 schrieb:


> sowas hat mit feinem prozess nix zu tun.
> es ist evtl schlicht das zu dünne substrat, da es nicht genügend biege-fest ist.
> resüme wenn dem so ist:
> zu dünn bzw zu billig konstruiert, die 5cent oder meinetwegen auch 5€ mehr für etwas dicker und stabile hätte man ohne probleme einkalkulieren können ohne pleite zu gehen oder keine der neuen cpu's verkauft zu bekommen.
> ...




Kann es nicht einfach sein das Intel das gemacht hat um die Temperaturen geringer als bei Haswell zu halten?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. November 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Generell sollte man alles mit Bedacht montieren und bei einem Transport war schon immer Vorsicht die Mutter der Porzellankiste. Auch wenn das Teil etwas dünner ausfällt wird es sicherlich nicht zu einem " TUC Cracker " verkommen


----------



## VJoe2max (29. November 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*



NuVirus schrieb:


> Kann es nicht einfach sein das Intel das gemacht hat um die Temperaturen geringer als bei Haswell zu halten?



Was sollte die Maßnahme in Bezug auf die Temperaturen bringen? Die Lösung wie man die Temperaturen effektiv und mit vertretbarem Aufwand runter bringt kennt intel bereits, aber sie hat nichts mit dem DIE-Träger zu tun. Seit IvyBridge hat sich Intel ja entscheiden die gute Wärmeanbindung über verlötete Heatspreder zugunsten von Wärmeleitpaste zwischen DIE und IHS aufzugeben. Das ist auch so eine Sparmaßnahme gewesen die nicht sonderlich hilfreich war. Würde man die Heatspreader wieder wie bei SandyBridge verlöten, statt mit Wärmeleitpaste zu arbeiten, könnte man auch wieder ohne Modifikation der CPU bessere DIE-Temps erreichen. 
Der DIE-Träger hat aber sehr wenig Einfluss auf den Wärmestrom den eine CPU abgibt. Von daher ist das dünnere Material hier sicher keine wärmetechnische Optimierung sondern wesentlich wahrscheinlicher wieder eine rein ökonomische  - wie damals schon die Einsparung der Lötverbindung. Dabei sollte man meinen, dass intel solchen Quatsch wirklich nicht nötig hat...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. November 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Ich habe mir jetzt viele Gedanken dazu gemacht, und ich verstehe es nicht. In Anhang ist ein Bild des Sockels.  Ist ein 1150, sieht aber beim 1151 genauso aus. Sämtliche von außen eingetragenen Kräfte, sei es die vom Niederhalter oder der des Kühlers wirken auf den Heatspreader. Diesen Stahlkörper nehme ich als starr an. Der eigentliche Chip sollte in der Ausspaarung im Sockel minimale Dickenänderungen haben dürfen, z.B. durch Temperaturdehnung, da die Planine unterhalb des Siliziumchips nicht auf dem Socken aufliegt. Die Dicke des Platinenmaterials hat in erster Näherung keinen Einfluß auf die Festigkeit, es sei denn, das Material ist bei Sockel 1150 anderes als bei 1151, offen ist z.B. der Prozentuale Anteil der Glasfasern, Faserlängen etc..

Es geht nur um die reine Druckbelastung in dem Bereich, in dem der Headspreader auf die Platine drückt. Der hat geschätzt 1mm Wandstärke, der ist ca. 30mm x 30mm groß, macht eine grob geschätzte Fläche von 4x 30 x 1 = 120mm², Mit den erlaubten 822N wären das unter 7N/mm², das ist absolut unkritisch. Im Transportfall aber und insbesondere bei schwingenden Kühler steigt diese Belastung einer der vier Kanten aber massiv an. Trotzdem ist die Dicke des Materials ohne Bedeutung, es geht nur um die Festigkeit. Biegung kommt kaum in die Platine, nur durch die Kontakte des Sockels. 

Dazu würde ein einfacher Druckversuch der Platine ausreichen. Das macht jedes Labor für Materialuntersuchungen mit minimalem Aufwand. Zur Beurteilung des Problems und zur Ursachenerforschung wären darum Bilder extrem hilfreich. An der Art der Beschädigungen lässt sich sofort auf Belastungsart und Materialversagen schließen.

=> WIR WOLLEN BILDER SEHEN


----------



## JojoPopo (29. November 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*



Makajosch schrieb:


> Danke JojoPopo!
> 
> Tja da dachte wohl *100001* er/sie wüßte bescheid...



Naja vom eigentlichen Wortsinn passt es ja. Und diese Bezeichnung wird in der Fachpresse gerne mal verwendet. Vermutlich gab es mal irgendeine Pressemitteilung oder so, wo es verwechselt wurde und die Fachpresse kopiert es nun?  

Jedenfalls kann es schnell verwirren, denn in der Elektronik wird der Begriff Substrat prinzipiell bei Chips und nicht bei Platinen verwendet.


----------



## Heimomat (29. November 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Bin mal gespannt ob sich auch noch andere Kühler- Hersteller melden und sich dazu äußern ob ein Problem besteht oder nicht.


----------



## Cuddleman (29. November 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*



Noctua schrieb:


> Also ich kenne nur einen Fall im Bekanntenkreis mit verbogenen Federn im Sockel. Bei AMDs Pin-Technik habe ich hingegen schon Fälle erlebt. Duzende Male verbogene Pins und auch schon mehrfach das bei der Kühlerdemontage die CPU mit aus dem Sockel gezogen wurde, da sich durch die WLP CPU und Kühler miteinander "verklebt" hatten. Auch die Montagemöglichkeiten bei AMDs Sockel mit den beiden Clipsen hat bei dem Einen oder Anderen schon das Board gekostet (mit dem Schraubendreher abgeruscht). Mir persönlich (!!) ist das Intel System lieber und PCs mit riesem Kühlkörper transportiere ich auch höchstens so, dass der Kühlkörper auf dem Board steht, besser aber demontiert.
> Dem ersten Teil deines Post stimme ich aber uneingeschränkt zu.



Die Pin konnte man mit Gefühl in 95% der Fälle wieder in Position biegen.
 Selbst abgebrochene Pin habe ich wieder hin bekommen, mit einer Art elektrischen Anschweißen (12V Gleichstrom und mit ausreichender Stromstärke, dazu bedurfte es etlicher Versuche an einem alten  abgerauchten 2800 Barton)

Einen CPU-Kühler demontiert man sinnvoller Weise nach dem Aufheizen durch normale PC-Nutzung, damit die Wärmeleitpaste weich/er wird und beim Lösen macht man eine gefühlvolle fast 90° Grad Drehung mit dem Kühler auf dem Heatspreader, was auch in der selben Weise zu Intels Prozessoren anzuwenden ist!

Mit einem wirklich passenden und geeigneten Werkzeug, rutsch man auch nicht ab, wenn man die Federspangen an den Sockelrahmennasen einhängt!
Wer die sichere Montage nicht gewohnt ist, kann ja auch im Gefahrenbereich eine stabile Pappe auf das MB auflegen, oder ein anderes geeignetes Material. 

Was ich noch nie gesehen habe, das ein erhöhter Anpreßdruck, oder Verkannten des Kühlers, eine AMD-CPU ab Sockel 939 zerstören konnte, 
Eher ging die Hauptplatine kaputt.
Bei den Intel-Federsockeln kann man aber genau dadurch, die Federpin in andere CPU-Kontaktflächen hin pressen und wehe es hat dabei einen Kurzschluß durch Spannung, oder Masseberührung gegeben.
 Abgebrannte Federpin sind durch etliche Bilder dokumentiert worden und auch hier mußten die Hersteller den Anpreßdruck korrigieren, oder der Anwender durch vorsichtige Versuche diesen selbst ermitteln.
Sind die Federpin zu stark beansprucht worden (sprich nur einige wenige, von der Gesamtanzahl) sind die Rückstellkräfte der betroffenen Federpin nicht mehr ausreichend vorhanden, wobei diese keinen ausreichenden Kontakt mehr herstellen können (meistens sind unerklärliche Probleme zu beobachten, die öfters nur durch ein neues montieren des CPU-Kühlers korrigiert werden konnten), oder sich dauerhaft mit benachbarten Federpin berühren, was je nach Spannungs-, oder Massepotential durch Kurzschluß diese abbrennt und das schon unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen mit dem Einschalten des PC.
Ein neues MB und je nach dem, auch gleich eine neue CPU sind dann nötig!

Das Szenario wirst du so bei den AMD-Sockeln kaum erleben, zumindest ist mir nichts in dieser Hinsicht bekannt.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (30. November 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*



JojoPopo schrieb:


> Kann ich dir erklären, als Substrat bezeichnet man das Halbleitermaterial auf/in das die entsprechenden Strukturen eingebracht werden, um einen integrierten Halbleiterchip zu erhalten. - Sozusagen das Trägermaterial, das den Wafer bildet - Jedenfalls ist das Substrat ganz bestimmt nicht die Platine



"Substrat" bezeichnet allgemeinen einen Untergrund beziehungsweise ein Trägermaterial. Betrachtet man die Halbleiterfertigung, kann der Silizium-Wafer als Substrat für Schaltungen bezeichnet werden. Beim Bau eines Gebäudes kann es ein Betonfundament oder ein Felsplateau sein; für eine Pflanze ist es der Boden, aus dem sie Nährstoffe zieht. In der Elektronik ist es der gebräuchliche Ausdruck für PCBs, die als Träger für Chips dienen – in diesem Fall die Platine die den DIE trägt und dann zusammen mit dem Heatspreader die physische CPU bildet.
Ein eindeutiger Ausdruck würde Missverständen vorbeugen, zumal auch das Mainboard ein Substrat für viele Bauteile darstellt. Mir sind aber keine kontextübergreifenden Bezeichnungen bekannt.




VJoe2max schrieb:


> Was sollte die Maßnahme in Bezug auf die Temperaturen bringen?



Zum Ausgleich des dünneren Subtrates hat Intel die Dicke des Heatspreaders gesteigert, ohne die Gesamthöhe der CPU zu ändern. Bei Skylake habe ich 3,1 mm IHS-Dicke gemessen, entsprechend besser dürfte die Wärmeverteilung durch den Heatspreader sein.
Ich glaube aber auch nicht, dass diese in den Vorgängergenerationen ein limitierender Faktor und damit der Grund für die Änderung war. Umgekehrt stellt die Kombination beider Änderungen aber auch keine Kosteneinsparung dar, denn das zusätzliche Kupfer im Heatspreader ist wertvoller, als die Glasfaser-Harz-Matrix des Substrates.


----------



## JojoPopo (30. November 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> "Substrat" bezeichnet allgemeinen einen Untergrund beziehungsweise ein Trägermaterial. Betrachtet man die Halbleiterfertigung, kann der Silizium-Wafer als Substrat für Schaltungen bezeichnet werden. Beim Bau eines Gebäudes kann es ein Betonfundament oder ein Felsplateau sein; für eine Pflanze ist es der Boden, aus dem sie Nährstoffe zieht. In der Elektronik ist es der gebräuchliche Ausdruck für PCBs, die als Träger für Chips dienen – in diesem Fall die Platine die den DIE trägt und dann zusammen mit dem Heatspreader die physische CPU bildet.
> Ein eindeutiger Ausdruck würde Missverständen vorbeugen, zumal auch das Mainboard ein Substrat für viele Bauteile darstellt. Mir sind aber keine kontextübergreifenden Bezeichnungen bekannt.



Ich habe mich gerade leicht in Versuchung gefühlt einen virtuellen Schwanzvergleich zu starten. Das muss ja nicht sein. Aber deine Wortwahl hat mich (und andere) doch schon sehr verwirrt, und das wäre bei einem so häufig verwendeten Begriff in der Elektronik doch schon sehr seltsam


----------



## -Pinhead- (30. November 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Was genau definieren die Hersteller denn so alles als "große, schwere Kühlkörper"? Zählt z.B. schon der EKL Alpenföhn Brocken Eco dazu?

Und Offtopic: "Skylake-Kühlergate"? Ernsthaft?


----------



## Blacksus (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Bin jetzt erst auf die Meldung gestoßen. Das gefällt mir überhaupt nicht  Ich habe hier schon einen Dark Rock Pro 3 liegen, ein nicht gerader leichter Kühler. Federn bei den Schrauben gibt es leider auch nicht. Auch wenn ein User in diesem Thread damit keine Probleme bisher hatte...Ich habe mal bei bequiet angefragt. Den Kühler hab ich schon, der Prozessor ist unterwegs...Bleibt wohl nur hoffen und bangen, dass alles rund läuft. Oder es vielleicht auch hier neue Schrauben gibt.


----------



## Lost-Wolf (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*



Blacksus schrieb:


> Bin jetzt erst auf die Meldung gestoßen. Das gefällt mir überhaupt nicht  Ich habe hier schon einen Dark Rock Pro 3 liegen, ein nicht gerader leichter Kühler. Federn bei den Schrauben gibt es leider auch nicht. Auch wenn ein User in diesem Thread damit keine Probleme bisher hatte...Ich habe mal bei bequiet angefragt. Den Kühler hab ich schon, der Prozessor ist unterwegs...Bleibt wohl nur hoffen und bangen, dass alles rund läuft. Oder es vielleicht auch hier neue Schrauben gibt.



Habe den "Kleinen Bruder" also den Dark Rock 3 verbaut.
Seit letzter Woche Montag und eigentlich keine Probleme bis jetzt (Sonntag war der Rechner zuletzt an) gehabt in Verbindung mit einem i5 6600K...
Wäre nett wenn du mir eine PN zuschicken könntest wenn du eine Antwort bekommen hast


----------



## Cuddleman (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*



-Pinhead- schrieb:


> Was genau definieren die Hersteller denn so alles als "große, schwere Kühlkörper"? Zählt z.B. schon der EKL Alpenföhn Brocken Eco dazu?
> 
> Und Offtopic: "Skylake-Kühlergate"? Ernsthaft?



Zitat aus dem Artikel:

 "Da sich die beim Transport eines Systems (z.B. durch Versanddienstleister) einwirkenden Kräfte jedoch nicht zuverlässig kalkulieren oder kontrollieren lassen, empfehlen wir aus Sicherheitsgründen generell, Kühler mit einem Gesamtgewicht von über 700g (inkl. Lüfter) vor dem Transport abzunehmen."

Beachte speziell die *700g!
*


----------



## Cuddleman (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> "Substrat" bezeichnet allgemeinen einen Untergrund beziehungsweise ein Trägermaterial. Betrachtet man die Halbleiterfertigung, kann der Silizium-Wafer als Substrat für Schaltungen bezeichnet werden. Beim Bau eines Gebäudes kann es ein Betonfundament oder ein Felsplateau sein; für eine Pflanze ist es der Boden, aus dem sie Nährstoffe zieht. In der Elektronik ist es der gebräuchliche Ausdruck für PCBs, die als Träger für Chips dienen – in diesem Fall die Platine die den DIE trägt und dann zusammen mit dem Heatspreader die physische CPU bildet.
> Ein eindeutiger Ausdruck würde Missverständen vorbeugen, zumal auch das Mainboard ein Substrat für viele Bauteile darstellt. Mir sind aber keine kontextübergreifenden Bezeichnungen bekannt.



Wie wäre es denn, wenn man statt "Substrat" den obendrein genaueren Begriff "CPU-Platine" verwendet, der zugleich auch eindeutig den elektrisch/elektonischen Bereich zuordnet. 
Damit bleibt auch der Begriff "Substrat" eindeutig, für den Wafer-Ausschnitt als CPU-Areal!  
Die "Platine" ist dann ein übliches Areal, welches, durch adaptive Verbindungsmöglichkeiten, anderen PC-Komponenten die Energie- und Signalverbindung ermöglicht.
Genau betrachtet, ist es doch eine mehrschichtige Platine, so wie bei den Mainboard's, oder Steckkarten, wie z.B. Grafikkarten, Soundkarten, oder PCIe-SSD für PCIe-x16-Slot.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*



-Pinhead- schrieb:


> Was genau definieren die Hersteller denn so alles als "große, schwere Kühlkörper"? Zählt z.B. schon der EKL Alpenföhn Brocken Eco dazu?



Wir warten immer noch auf die Sockel-1151-Spezifikationen von Intel. In den Sockel-1150-Spezifikationen wird eine Test mit 500 g schweren Kühlern beschrieben, aber ohne Angabe zu deren Bauhöhe. Auf der aktuellen Testplattform habe ich bislang nur einen Kühler getestet, der so leicht war (EKL Ben Nevis), der Brocken Eco liegt bei gut 600 g. Dazu kommt der im Vergleich zu Boxed-Kühlern höhere Schwerpunkt und das entsprechend größere Drehmoment.




Cuddleman schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn, wenn man statt "Substrat" den obendrein genaueren Begriff "CPU-Platine" verwendet, der zugleich auch eindeutig den elektrisch/elektonischen Bereich zuordnet.
> Damit bleibt auch der Begriff "Substrat" eindeutig, für den Wafer-Ausschnitt als CPU-Areal!
> Die "Platine" ist dann ein übliches Areal, welches, durch adaptive Verbindungsmöglichkeiten, anderen PC-Komponenten die Energie- und Signalverbindung ermöglicht.
> Genau betrachtet, ist es doch eine mehrschichtige Platine, so wie bei den Mainboard's, oder Steckkarten, wie z.B. Grafikkarten, Soundkarten, oder PCIe-SSD für PCIe-x16-Slot.



Und genau für alle diese Platinen habe ich schon die unpräzise Bezeichnung "Substrat" gehört 
"CPU-Platine" ist auch alles andere als eindeutig und wird bereits für Single-Board-Computer und für die Trägerplatine von Slot-CPUs verwendet. Laut Google werden zu dem auch ordinäre Mainboards mit "CPU-Platine" assoziiert – und das von erstaunlich vielen Leuten. Der Kreis derjenigen, die "Substrat" ausschließlich im Sinne der Silizium-Halbleiterindustrie interpretieren, dürfte deutlich kleiner sein.*
Im Extremfall hätten wir dann also eine CPU-Platine (CPU-Substrat) auf einer CPU-Platine (Slot-Modul), die in einer CPU-Platine (SBC) steckt, die auf einer (CPU-?)Platine (der Backplane) sitzt. Die Verwirrung wäre perfekt.


*: Und selbst in diesem engen Kreis gibt es Ausnahmen. So habe ich "Substrate" auch schon für Silicon Interposer und für den Träger des Silizium-Wafers in der SOI-Fertigung gehört. Man kann also schon lange bevor es überhaupt um das Package geht ein "Substrat" von einem "Substrat" lösen, um es auf ein "Substrat" zu setzen.
Sprache ist toll. Wenn man sich auf eine einigen kann


----------



## Gotcha (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*



Blacksus schrieb:


> Bin jetzt erst auf die Meldung gestoßen. Das gefällt mir überhaupt nicht  Ich habe hier schon einen Dark Rock Pro 3 liegen, ein nicht gerader leichter Kühler. Federn bei den Schrauben gibt es leider auch nicht. Auch wenn ein User in diesem Thread damit keine Probleme bisher hatte...Ich habe mal bei bequiet angefragt. Den Kühler hab ich schon, der Prozessor ist unterwegs...Bleibt wohl nur hoffen und bangen, dass alles rund läuft. Oder es vielleicht auch hier neue Schrauben gibt.



Hab den Dark Rock Pro 3 mit einem i7 6700k am laufen und funktioniert alles ohne Probleme.
Würde aber empfehlen die schrauben nicht zu sehr anzuziehen.


----------



## Cuddleman (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Wir warten immer noch auf die Sockel-1151-Spezifikationen von Intel. In den Sockel-1150-Spezifikationen wird eine Test mit 500 g schweren Kühlern beschrieben, aber ohne Angabe zu deren Bauhöhe. Auf der aktuellen Testplattform habe ich bislang nur einen Kühler getestet, der so leicht war (EKL Ben Nevis), der Brocken Eco liegt bei gut 600 g. Dazu kommt der im Vergleich zu Boxed-Kühlern höhere Schwerpunkt und das entsprechend größere Drehmoment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, wohl wahr, aber bedenke, wenn ich beim Architekten ein Haussubstrat bestelle, an was der vordergründig denkt, oder der Gärtner, wenn du ein Pflanzensubstrat anforderst.
 Ich behaupte, das vielleicht 1% sofort weiß was man überhaupt meint.

Um es eben genau zu benennen, muß man halt mehr Schreiben und die dazugehörige Komponente in Verbindung mit dem, ich sage mal Bauteil, verknüpfen und wenn es eben nur mit Bindestrich ausgeführt wird. Es gibt sicherlich einen Weg das konkreter Auszuführen, aber eben einen zeitaufwendigeren beim reden und Schreiben.


Englisch als Weltsprache, oder Allgemeinsprache, wer hat das verbrochen.

Macht es doch mal mit verständlicheren deutschen Begriffen, so wie z.B. das von PCGH für das korrekte Maß zu Speicherkapazitäten, was aber mittlerweile wieder stark eingeschlafenen ist.


----------



## AimBros (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Na mal sehen was dabei raus kommt..wenn sich rausstellt das die so Belastungsanfällig sind,geh ich reklamieren


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Ich gehe davon aus, dass sich die Spezifikationen an diesem Kühler orientieren werden:
Intel TS15A: Separat erhältlicher Boxed-Kühler für Skylake-K zeigt sich


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> @interessierter User:
> Deine Erörterungen über die Kräfteverteilung bei Kühlern mit Montagebrücke habe ich noch in Erinnerung. Der eine beschädigte Skylake, von dem mir ein Bild gezeigt wurde (Veröffentlichung desselben hängt leider an der Firmenleitung der Quelle  ) zeigt aber eine Belastung quer zur Brücke. Das Problem kann nicht auf die alte Diskussion 2- gegen 4-Punktbefestigung reduziert werden.



Hinweis: Seit dem Update heute morgen darf ich die (leider nicht 100 Prozent scharfen) Bilder endlich herumzeigen, wenn auch ohne Begleitinformationen.

schmerzhafter Anblick


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Hallo Torsten,

jetzt wird mir langsam die Belastung klar. Die CPU liegt mitnichten sinnvoll auf Anschlägen auf, sondern hat am Rand als Anschläge die kleinen grauen Kunststoffbereiche (siehe Anhang). Ich zähle vier Stück, vielleicht sind es auf der rechten Seite auch zwei kleine zusätzlich. Die Auflagen, oder nennen wir sie Anschläge, liegen immer in der Mitte einer Kante der Platine ganz außen. Vielleicht liegt die Platine in der Mitte auf dem Rahmen auch auf. Das wäre gut, würde das Problem aber nicht beseitigen.

In die Platine wird die Kraft über den Heatspreader eingeleitet. Die Kräfte durch die Halterung vom Sockel (311-611N) sind völlig problemlos, weil die Platine genau unter den Haltenasen Auflageflächen hat. Da geht die Druckkraft der Halterung ohne Biegung gerade durch. 

Ein Kühler macht aber mehr. Ein Kühler bekommt durch sein Montagesystem eine bestimmte Anpresskraft nach unter. Meine Betrachtung zur Kühlleistung ging nur  die Kontaktfläche vom Kühlerboden zum Heatspreader. Hier geht es um etwas anderes. Hier geht es darum, wie das in die Platine eingeleitete Drehmoment vom Kühler weitergeleitet wird. 

Solange die Kühler festgeschraubt werden und im ruhenden System stehen, ist das vermutlich alles Problemlos. Wir reden bei 1kg schweren Kühlern und einem Schwerpunkt von 100cm höhe von 1Nm Drehmoment. Das ist nicht viel, das hält die Platine problemlos aus, auch bei Skylake.

Wenn der Rechner aber eine äußere Beschleunigung erfährt, z.B. reicht dazu eine Fallhöhe von 10cm, dann vergrößert sich die Last um ein Vielfaches. 10g (zehnfache Erdbeschleunigung) sind ganz schnell erreicht. Die Platine kann dann, je nach Fallrichtung, problemlos mit der 5-20 fachen Belastung beaufschlagt werden, also 5-20 Nm. Werden über den Kühler Drehmomente eingeleitet, erzeugen diese eine Biegespannung in der Platine, weil der Heatspreader zu den beiden Anschlägen oben und unten einen Versatz hat.

Die dünne Platine verschärft das immer schon bestehende Problem massiv. Ist der Kühler, wie bei BeQuiet, direkt mit dem Mainboard verbunden, gehen die hohen Belastungen beim Sturz in das Mainboard und werden nicht über die Platine übertragen. Da gibt es einen sehr großen Unterschied zu den Kühlern, die sich nur über die CPU abstützen.

=> Da wird viel Ärger bereiten, ein Versand mit montierten Kühlern wird bei Skylake, abgesehen vom Boxed-Kühler nicht mehr möglich sein

Danke für das Bild und lieben Gruß
Susanne


----------



## StormForU (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Ja diese Erklärung ergibt extrem viel Sinn und ist detailliert. So etwas gefällt mir 
Ausserdem habe ich gerade das erste mal PCGH  als Quelle entdeckt  und zwar bei eTeknix


----------



## KonterSchock (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Da waren die 1366 CPUs noch richtige Panzer gegen skylake.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Hallo Torsten,
> 
> jetzt wird mir langsam die Belastung klar. Die CPU liegt mitnichten sinnvoll auf Anschlägen auf, sondern hat am Rand als Anschläge die kleinen grauen Kunststoffbereiche (siehe Anhang). Ich zähle vier Stück, vielleicht sind es auf der rechten Seite auch zwei kleine zusätzlich. Die Auflagen, oder nennen wir sie Anschläge, liegen immer in der Mitte einer Kante der Platine ganz außen. Vielleicht liegt die Platine in der Mitte auf dem Rahmen auch auf. Das wäre gut, würde das Problem aber nicht beseitigen.
> 
> ...



Das Substrat liegt auch auf dem Rahmen in der Mitte und den beiden Verbindungsstegen zwischen diesem und dem äußeren Rand auf; diese Flächen haben alle die gleiche Höhe. Die Unterschiede im Abstand zwischen den äußeren Auflageflächen und dem Heatspreader sind dafür wesentlich kleiner, als in der Skizze und mit 3,1 bis 3,4 mm Materialstärke (1,7 mm im Auflagebereich des ILM) ist letzterer stabil genug, um den Anpressdruck von Kühler oder ILM entlang einer Kante zu verteilen. Ich hänge mal ein Bild aus der aktuellen Ausgabe an, auf dem man gut sehen kann, wo Intel Heatspreader und Substrat verbindet, d.h. wo Kräfte in das Substrat eingebracht werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ebastler (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Hallo,

ich werde am Freitag mit einem Forenuser seinen neuen Rechner mit 6700K und NH-D15 zusammenbauen. Da ich kein Auto habe, kommt er zu mir, und wir basteln hier gemeinsam dran.
Nun muss er den danach aber wieder heim transportieren.

Was sagt ihr, reicht es, wenn wir den NH-D15 einfach für den Transport etwas lockern und den Rechner flach in das Auto legen? Oder müssen wird den Kühler wirklich abmontieren?
Meinen Haswell mit Prolimatech Super Mega (der mit Lüftern auch >1kg wiegt) habe ich bislang einfach flach ins Auto gelegt und hatte nie ein Problem, aber bei der 6700K mache ich mir etwas Sorgen!


----------



## KonterSchock (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

schwerer Heist noch lange nicht bessere Kühlung aber das glauben die meisten, von dem Aberglaube sollten die meisten Abstand nehmen, geht auch leichter.


----------



## ebastler (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Das hilft mir jetzt nicht wirklich weiter... Dass der NH-D15 einer der stärksten Luftkühler ist, ist zudem Fakt


----------



## the_leon (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*



ebastler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich werde am Freitag mit einem Forenuser seinen neuen Rechner mit 6700K und NH-D15 zusammenbauen. Da ich kein Auto habe, kommt er zu mir, und wir basteln hier gemeinsam dran.
> Nun muss er den danach aber wieder heim transportieren.
> ...



Ich würde dir raten, dassd du ihm die Montage und erklärst.
Denn Halterahmen könnt ihr ja schon montieren, den Kühler auch und dann mal testen, ob der PC auch funzt!
Dann könnt ihr den Kühlkörper ja wieder entfernen und er soll ihn dann zuhause wieder montieren.
Dann habt ihr auf jeden Fall kein Problem!

Alternativ würde ich ihn auf jeden Fall Stabilisieren und den PC Innenraum etwas ausstopfen!


----------



## Gast20180619 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Wie zeigt es sich denn, wenn die CPU von einem schweren Kühler beschädigt ist? Läuft die leistungsmäßig noch eingeschränkt, gibt es Bluescreens oder bootet der Rechner überhaupt nicht mehr?


----------



## rngt (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wenn der Rechner aber eine äußere Beschleunigung erfährt, z.B. reicht dazu eine Fallhöhe von 10cm, dann vergrößert sich die Last um ein Vielfaches. 10g (zehnfache Erdbeschleunigung) sind ganz schnell erreicht.


Wie bitteschön erreicht man im freien Fall ein Mehrfaches der Erdbeschleunigung?!? Bei der höheren Belastung bei äußerer Einwirkung bin ich zwar bei Dir; aber das verstehe ich beim besten Willen nicht.


----------



## ebastler (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Weil du eine gewisse Geschwindigkeit hast, die innerhalb von Sekundenbruchteilen abgebremst wird. Wenn du extrem schnell abbremst, erreichst du auch mit vergleichsweise niedriger Geschwindigkeit eine sehr hohe Beschleunigung, und damit eine sehr hohe Kraft.


----------



## -RedMoon- (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

das nennt man negative Beschleunigung. Auch die kann in eine entsprechende Richtung einiges anrichten


----------



## ebastler (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Beschleunigung ist Beschleunigung, mir egal, in welche Richtung [emoji14] 
Richtungen sind nur Vorzeichen. Relevant sind in solchen Fällen zu 99% die Beträge.


----------



## Noctua (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*



rngt schrieb:


> Wie bitteschön erreicht man im freien Fall ein Mehrfaches der Erdbeschleunigung?!? Bei der höheren Belastung bei äußerer Einwirkung bin ich zwar bei Dir; aber das verstehe ich beim besten Willen nicht.


Die Geschwindigkeit wird beim aufkommen auf dem Boden innerhalb von Sekundenbruchteilen auf 0 abgebremst (= negative Beschleunigung). Das ist wie wenn du z.B. von einem Stuhl auf den Boden springst. Gehäuse samt Board und CPU werden auf 0 gebremst, werden der >10cm hohe Kühlkörper wegen der Hebelwirkung noch etwas weiter nach unten "stürzt". Dadurch wirken enorm hohen Kräfte auf Sockel und CPU, wenn dies nicht von der Kühlerhalterung abgefangen wird. Du kannst das auch gut bei einem Crashtest beobachten. Das Auto wird abgebremst und die Insassen fliegen nach vorne.


----------



## Jooschka (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*



rngt schrieb:


> Wie bitteschön erreicht man im freien Fall ein Mehrfaches der Erdbeschleunigung?!? Bei der höheren Belastung bei äußerer Einwirkung bin ich zwar bei Dir; aber das verstehe ich beim besten Willen nicht.



"g" wird einfach als Vergleichsgröße genommen! Hätte er stattdessen 9,81 m/s^2 * 10 geschrieben, hätten sich viele nichts mehr vorstellen können... 
Kleine Beispielrechnung zur Verständniserklärung... vernachlässigt: Luft und Reibung... etc...Wassereigenschaften,...  g wird zur Vereinfachung auf 10 m/s^2 gerundet
Angenommen, Anna springt aus dem Flugzeug (natürlich mit Fallschirm o. Ä.) 
Dabei wirkt auf sie die Erdbeschleunigung von 10 m/s^2
Nach 1 Sekunde (t=1s) ist Sie dann 10 Meter pro Sekunde (v=10m/s) schnell, nach t=2s hat Sie schon v=20 m/s, nach 3s 30m/s und so weiter, da v=g*t
Dabei hat Sie nach 3s bereits einen Weg (s) von s=1/2*g*t^2=0,5*10m/s^2*^(3s)^2= 45m zurückgelegt!
Würde Sie JETZT auf den z.B. im Wasser aufschlagen, und innerhalb von 10 Metern (m) abgebremst werden, merkt man schnell, dass sie für 45 Meter freien Fall ganze 3 Sekunden brauchte und dabei 30 Meter pro Sekunde (!!) schnell geworden ist das sind stolze 108 Kilometer pro Stunde!!! 
Angenommen, im Wasser bleiben ihr aber nur 10 Meter zum Abbremsen, wird klar, dass hier eine viel größere Beschleunigung entgegenwirken muss, als es beim freien Fall mit 10m/s^2 der Fall war! 
Ersetzen wir das "g" mit 10m/s durch ein allgemeines "a" für Beschleunigung, und rechnen ein wenig rum...
wir haben: (wir nehmen an, dass gleichmäßig abgebremst wird... )
Die Geschwindigkeit: v= 30m/s
Die Abbremsstrecke: 10m
s=0.5*a*t^2    //   a=v/t
s=0,5*v/t*t*t = 0,5*v*t  
--> t=s/(0,5*v)=10m/(0.5*30m/s)= 2/3s =0,666s
--> a = (30m/s)/(2/3s) = 45 m/s^2
Also wird im Vergleich zum freien Fall eine 4,5 mal so hohe Beschleunigung auf Anna gewirkt, wenn sie im Wasser abbremst!
Man spricht vereinfacht von 4,5g!
Nimmt man für den Anhalteweg allerdings sehr kleine Zahlen, da die knautschzone von Gehäusen nunmal sehr klein ist, reichen schon sehr kleine Fallwege, um hohe Beschleunigungen zu erzeugen!
Und um diese einfach als Zahl zu vermitteln, bietet es sich an, die Erdbeschleunigung g als Vergleichsgröße zu nehmen! die kann jeder Fühlen!


----------



## Murcalumis (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*



ebastler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich werde am Freitag mit einem Forenuser seinen neuen Rechner mit 6700K und NH-D15 zusammenbauen. Da ich kein Auto habe, kommt er zu mir, und wir basteln hier gemeinsam dran.
> Nun muss er den danach aber wieder heim transportieren.
> ...



Wie wäre es, wenn der Forenuser dich zu ihm fährt, ihr dort den PC zusammenbaut und er dich dann zurück fährt. Dann muss er zwar 2 mal fahren, hat dafür aber auch einen heilen PC


----------



## KonterSchock (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Aus Sicherheitsgründen empfiehlt Noctua dennoch grundsätzlich, Kühler, deren Gesamtgewicht 700 Gramm übersteigt, vor dem Transport abzunehmen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*



rngt schrieb:


> Wie bitteschön erreicht man im freien Fall ein Mehrfaches der Erdbeschleunigung?!? Bei der höheren Belastung bei äußerer Einwirkung bin ich zwar bei Dir; aber das verstehe ich beim besten Willen nicht.


Wenn er auf dem Boden aufschlägt..... 
Erst muss er fallen, dann macht es bumms.
Dazu reichen geringe Fallhöhen



ebastler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich werde am Freitag mit einem Forenuser seinen neuen Rechner mit 6700K und NH-D15 zusammenbauen. Da ich kein Auto habe, kommt er zu mir, und wir basteln hier gemeinsam dran.
> Nun muss er den danach aber wieder heim transportieren.
> ...


Sollte problemlos funktionieren.  Im Auto kommen keine Beschleunigungsspitzen mehr an, Federung und Reifen bügeln es weg. Am besten hinten auf die Rücksitze legen, angurten, fertig...


----------



## rngt (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*



Jooschka schrieb:


> "g" wird einfach als Vergleichsgröße genommen! Hätte er stattdessen 9,81 m/s^2 * 10 geschrieben, hätten sich viele nichts mehr vorstellen können...


Das ist mir schon klar  aber trotzdem danke für die ausführliche Antwort. Ich hatte den Beitrag von iU (fälschlicherweise, mea culpa!) so aufgefasst, als ob bereits _im Fall_ so hohe Beschleunigungen erreicht würden. Klar, beim Aufklatschen sieht das schon wieder ganz anders aus...


----------



## Elbart (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Welche Kühler sind jetzt gut oder schlecht?

Pushpin gut/schlecht?
Backplate gut/schlecht?
Verschraubung von vorne ohne Backplate gut/schlecht?

be quiet?
Cooler Master?

???


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*



Elbart schrieb:


> Welche Kühler sind jetzt gut oder schlecht?


Gute Frage

Versenden würde ich mit keinem Kühler oberhalb des alten kleinen boxed Kühlers. Der neue Intel-Kühler für Skylake  sieht auch schon erheblich schwerer aus. Die Befestigung hat einen Einfluss, welchen und wie stark müssen tests ergeben. Wer sich aber Videos zur Handhabung der Gütern im Versand anschaut, oder selber mal bei den Jungs von DHL, TNT, UPS, .... gearbeitet hat, baut sieben Kühler selber ein.

Im Stand sollte es weniger ein Problem sein.

@PCGH,
gibt es eine signifikant erhöhte Reklamationsquote bei Euern Rechnern mit Sycthe Mugen und Skylake? Wenn nicht, sollte man da sProblem auch nicht überbewerten


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> @PCGH,
> gibt es eine signifikant erhöhte Reklamationsquote bei Euern Rechnern mit Sycthe Mugen und Skylake? Wenn nicht, sollte man da sProblem auch nicht überbewerten



Du kannst davon ausgehen, dass (in dem Fall) Scythe nicht ohne Not so eine Stellungnahme veröffentlicht und das Problem auch nicht aus der Luft gegriffen ist.

"Überbewerten" ist so ein großes Wort. Wer kein Problem hat, für den mag das überbewertet sein. Potenziell Betroffene sind wohl eher dankbar, dass das Problem nun auch öffentlich auf dem Tisch ist.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Du kannst davon ausgehen, dass (in dem Fall) Scythe nicht ohne Not so eine Stellungnahme veröffentlicht und das Problem auch nicht aus der Luft gegriffen ist.


Ich habe selber einen Scythe Ninja 4 und finde das Befestigungskonzept reichlich mutig. Wenn man die Schrauben zu fest dreht, hat die CPU meiner Meinung nach keine Chance. Der Halterahmen und der Querbügel sind sehr steif. Mir fehlt in der Montageanleitung auch so etwas wie ein Solldrehmoment. 

Ich rate jedem Nutzer, die letzten beiden Befestigungsschrauben mit Gefühl festzuziehen und nicht darauf zu warten, bis es einen mechanischen Anschlag gibt. Ich hatte das mal grob überschlagen und kam auf 1Nm Anzugsmoment als Maximalwert, bezogen auf die Spezifikationen von Sockel 1150. Das wird bei Sockel 1151 anders sein. Solange man die Reibverhältnisse nicht kennt, ist das Kaffeesatz, aber es soll ein Gefühl dafür vermitteln, die Schrauben nicht zu fest zu ziehen. Ich bin da sehr vorsichtig, auch wenn Platinen und Sockel belastbarer sind, als man glaubt. Prinzipiell ist das solide. 

Hat schon irgendwer einen überarbeiteten Schraubensatz? Ich werde auch mal einen bestellen und ihn bewerten.



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> "Überbewerten" ist so ein großes Wort. Wer kein Problem hat, für den mag das überbewertet sein. Potenziell Betroffene sind wohl eher dankbar, dass das Problem nun auch öffentlich auf dem Tisch ist.


Mit "überbewerten" meine ich einige panisch wirkende Kommentare in den Weiten des Internets, die bei Skylake pauschal große Kühler als gefährlich ansehen. Außerdem sollte man klar zwischen Transportschäden und Montagefehlern unterscheiden, was natürlich sehr schwer ist.

Auf jedem Fall drücke ich allen Besitzern die Daumen, dass sie von Schäden verschont bleiben und denen mit Schäden wünsche ich eine unkomplizierte Reklamation.


----------



## KonterSchock (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

hab den hier und der ist sehr gut,
Cryorig C1 (CR-C1A) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
auch die Befestigung ist super gelöst, und schwer ist der auch nicht, nettes teil.


----------



## JojoPopo (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Habe mal Termaltake geschrieben - die garantieren, dass mit ihren Kühlern nichts passieren kann, weil sie weit unter dem max. spezifizierten Anpressdruck bleiben


----------



## MDJ (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*



JojoPopo schrieb:


> Habe mal Termaltake geschrieben - die garantieren, dass mit ihren Kühlern nichts passieren kann, weil sie weit unter dem max. spezifizierten Anpressdruck bleiben


Wenn der Schlag / Sturz fest genug erfolgt, ergeben sich trotzdem Hebelwirkungen, die zu einem Defekt führen können. Das ist einfach so.
Generell sollten hohe und schwere Kühler für den Transport immer demontiert werden. Bei kleineren privaten Touren mit der Kiste sollte man das Gehäuse immer auf die Rückbank legen (!), nie stellen.
Das wurde schon vor über einem Jahrzehnt so gesagt und gilt heute genauso. Manche Geschäfte hatten schon damals die PCs nur mit demontierten Kühler versendet, wenn diese zu den "Größeren " gehört haben. Aber irgendwie kommt es mir heute so vor, als wäre das von vielen Anbietern in Vergessenheit geraten


----------



## Framinator (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Das PCB der CPU ist dünner als beim Vorgänger. Ich bin bei Skylake vorsichtig. Der Refresh wird besser dann isses ausgereift. Und lieferbar.

Und das dann die CPU frühzeitig das zeitliche segnet wenn zu fest angeschraubt wird oder wenns wackelt dürfte klar sein. Haarrisse am PCB z.B.


----------



## KempA (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Weiß jemand obs Probleme beim Dark Rock Pro 3 gibt? Will gerade für einen Kumpel ein Skylake-System mit 6600k und eben dem Kühler zusammenbauen.


----------



## Lios Nudin (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*



KempA schrieb:


> Weiß jemand obs Probleme beim Dark Rock Pro 3 gibt? Will gerade für einen Kumpel ein Skylake-System mit 6600k und eben dem Kühler zusammenbauen.



Möglich ja, weil der Kühler 1,2kg schwer ist.

Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 (ACFRE00013A)

+ Phobya Adapter 3Pin (12V) auf 3Pin (9V) 20cm - Schwarz für eine geringere Pumpendrehzahl

Die Regelung der vier lüfter zwischen 500-1350U/min läuft über einen 4pin Lüfteranschluss des Mainboards.


----------



## KempA (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Hab nicht viel Erafhrung mit den KoWaKüs, aber sind die nicht imemr höllisch laut? Gehäuse ist ein Silent Base 600.


----------



## the_leon (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Nö, das Artic Teil is echt Silent!
Ich werd das bald mal testen


----------



## Lios Nudin (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Wenn dein Kumpel nicht extrem hohe Ansprüche hat, sollten für ihn eine Lüfterdrehzahl von 500-700U/min eigentlich in Ordnung gehen. Push-Pull mit den vier Lüftern sorgt dabei ja für einen konstant hohen Luftstrom durch den 38mm dicken Radiator.

Die Pumpendrehzahlen sind für diese kleinen Kreisläufe generell viel zu hoch. Mit dem 9V Adapter senkst du die Drehzahl, indem du ihn einfach zwischen dem Pumpenanschluss und einem Lüfteranschluss des Mainboars zwischenschaltest.


----------



## ebastler (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Hab heute einen NH-D15 auf eine 6700K verbaut. Anschließend wurde der PC noch mit montiertem Kühler auf dem Vordersitz im Auto liegend transportiert (geringe Fahrtgeschwindigkeit) und er hat es überlebt.

Auf einen weiteren 6700K habe ich bereits einen Dark Rock 3 (ohne Pro) montiert und diesen (ohne das zu wissen) ziemlich fest angezogen wie ich es von meiner Haswell gewohnt bin.

Fazit: Lasst euch nicht verrückt machen. Wenn man nicht wie ein Idiot zuzieht oder den PC fallen lässt, passiert kaum was. Baut den PC einfach normal zusammen wie ihr wollt.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*



the_leon schrieb:


> Ich werd das bald mal testen



Ich auch 
Bislang sieht es aber so aus, als wäre die Halterungskonstruktion wichtiger, als das Gewicht des Kühlers.


----------



## the_leon (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Du machst mir alles nach 
Ich schreib nen kleinen Guide zu Wakü Grundlagen und dann kommst du...
Naja, dann kann ich auf das eingehen, wassd du vergessen hast...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Ich auch
> Bislang sieht es aber so aus, als wäre die Halterungskonstruktion wichtiger, als das Gewicht des Kühlers.


Ich freue mich auf Eure Ergebnisse. Rein von der Festigkeitslehre aus betrachtet, halte ich Systeme, die sich mit vier Verschraubungen direkt am Mainboard abstützen, für sinnvoller.  Aber es kommt auf die Belastungsrichtung und die Fallhöhe an. Aus 2m Höhe fallen gelassen ist das immer egal. Das überlebt die Platine nicht, auch bei Haswell nicht.

Kann man zum Test alte defekte CPUs bekommen? Oder hat irgendwer das Messequipment, um DMS Streifen auf eine Platinenrückseite zu kleben und die reale Durchbiegung in Abhängigkeit von der Belastung zu messen?


----------



## rngt (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

uralt? Wenn meine aktuellen freeze-Probleme nicht wären, würde ich derzeit - gerade in Hinblick auf die Probleme mit dem Trägermaterial - nicht mal ansatzweise über eine Ablösung meines 2600K und 3770 nachdenken. Mit einer aktuellen GraKa sind diese Systeme nicht einmal ansatzweise veraltet.


----------



## Noctua (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*



microproz schrieb:


> " Insbesondere für Besitzer alter Sockel-1156-  und -1155-Systeme mit Lynnfield, Sandy Bridge oder Ivy Bridge-CPU ist  die Gelegenheit günstig: Mainboard, CPU und RAM werden gegen die moderne  Plattform getauscht - der Rest der Plattform einschließlich des Kühlers  kann übernommen werden."
> 
> Wird gleich zu beginn des Artikel erwähnt! Was soll das bedeuten? Wohl  kaum das, was da wirklich geschrieben steht?!!? Wer tauscht Skylake  gegen eine uralt Plattform? Sehr mißverständlich geschrieben ...



Echt jetzt? Ich finde das sehr verständlich geschrieben. Board + CPU  +  RAM tauschen, Rest (Kühlung, GPU, Massenspeicher usw.) werden  beibehalten. In der Vergangenheit war das nicht immer so einfach (IDE  -> SATA, AGP -> PCIe)



rngt schrieb:


> uralt? Wenn meine aktuellen freeze-Probleme nicht wären, würde ich derzeit - gerade in Hinblick auf die Probleme mit dem Trägermaterial - nicht mal ansatzweise über eine Ablösung meines 2600K und 3770 nachdenken. Mit einer aktuellen GraKa sind diese Systeme nicht einmal ansatzweise veraltet.


Der hintere Teil passt, mein 3770k OC reicht noch locker. Aber so tragisch würde ich die Probleme nicht sehen. Ich baue meinen PC viel öfters um wie das ich umziehe.


----------



## Noctua (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*



microproz schrieb:


> "Echt jetzt? Ich finde das sehr verständlich geschrieben. Board + CPU  +  RAM tauschen, Rest (Kühlung, GPU, Massenspeicher usw.) werden  beibehalten. In der Vergangenheit war das nicht immer so einfach (IDE  -> SATA, AGP -> PCIe)"
> 
> Das ist doch Blödsinn. Wer tauscht??? Privatleute untereinander? Wird in keiner Weise darauf eingegangen! Das pasiert sowieso niemals, außer jemand will seine zerbröselte Skylake Plattform loswerden und sucht nen doofen Käufer. Wann das gemeint sein sollte, sollte viel eher vor einem Tausch gewarnt werden.



Rly? Der Nutzer tauscht sein altes Mainboard + CPU + RAM gegen ein neues. Genau das besagt die Aussage, die schon seit Jahren/Jahrzehnten gültig ist und verwendet wird... Man kann sich aber auch anstellen.


----------



## DARPA (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Are you kidding? Es ist doch unmissverständlich geschrieben, dass es um eine Aufrüstung AUF eine neue Plattform geht.


----------



## Noctua (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

@microproz: Ich sehe gerade, dass du dich nur für diese Posts angemeldet hast. Daher einfach nur ><((((°> und ab auf /ignore.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*



microproz schrieb:


> Wer stellt sich an? [...]


Wenn Du der deutschen Sprache nicht mächtig bist, hilft ein Deutschkurs.
Austauschen nennt den Vorgang, ein Objekt oder eine Person zu wechseln.
Man vertauscht die Position von zwei Dingen. Das eine nimmt den Platz des
anderen ein. War das jetzt verständlich?

Und jetzt zurück zum Befestigungsproblem. Skythe hat auf meine Anfrage 
noch nicht reagiert. Weder mit einer Mail, noch mit den Teilen.


----------



## Guallamalla (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Ich warte noch auf bequiet...


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Wir haben mittlerweile ein Austauschschraubenkit von Scythe bekommen (über den Endkunden-Weg angefordert), aber vermutlich wird es davon noch eine Revision B geben. Sobald wir genaues wissen, kommt ein Update.

Für die Zwischenzeit haben wir uns einen Skylake-Pentium gegönnt.
Stay tuned for "PCGH in Gefahr"


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Wir haben mittlerweile ein Austauschschraubenkit von Scythe bekommen...


Und was hat sich geändert?


----------



## Sverre (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Hm...

1. Warum wird das Bild vom Bord auf dem Kopf gestellt hier gezeigt und nur mit einem rotem Pfeil??!!
 Unten rechts ist auch eine Veränderung des Sockelpins zu sehn.

Wie sollte ein solches Schadbild beim Transport nur rechts auftreten, wohl eher bei einer falschen Montage des Kühlers, indem die rechte Halteschraube festgezogen wurde und dann erst die Linke mit entsprechender Hebelwirkung auf die CPU.


----------



## ebastler (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*



microproz schrieb:


> @Nocuta und Interessiertuser
> 
> Bin untröstlich auf einen mißverständlichen und schlicht falschen Pasus hingewiesen und Euren Geist überfordert zu haben. Alles wird gut und eure zwei oder vielleicht auch drei Neuronen werden sich bald wieder erholen ...


Ich habe die Stelle vor und nach deinem Kommentar gelesen und fand sie zu keinem Zeitpunkt auch nur ansatzweise missverständlich. Ebenso wie anscheinend jeder andere hier.
Hast du schonmal darüber nachgedacht, dass vielleicht nicht wir uns irren, sondern du?


----------



## Noctua (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*



ebastler schrieb:


> Ich habe die Stelle vor und nach deinem Kommentar gelesen und fand sie zu keinem Zeitpunkt auch nur ansatzweiseissverständlich. Ebenso wie anscheinend jeder andere hier.
> Hast du schonmal darüber nachgedacht, dass vielleicht nicht wir uns irren, sondern du?



Schau dir sein Anmeldedatum und die Anzahl seiner Beiträge an. Da hilft nur ignorieren und nicht mehr drauf eingehen. Ist die Zeit fürs tippen nicht wert.




PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Für die Zwischenzeit haben wir uns einen Skylake-Pentium gegönnt.
> Stay tuned for "PCGH in Gefahr"
> 
> 
> ...


Macht ihr da auch Vergleichsfalltests mit anderen Systemen? Verschiedene Höhen, Untergründe usw? Wir wollen da umfangreiche Tests zu


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und was hat sich geändert?



Siehe Update 10: Die Halteschrauben des Querbalken wurden so verändert, dass der Anschlag nun früher erreicht wird. Und zwar ganze 2 mm früher 
In Anbetracht der Steifheit der Halterungselemente beziehungsweise des Mainboards, die diese 2 mm Höhenunterschied als Federelement ausgeglichen haben, möchte ich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht wissen (aber als Redakteur natürlich nachmessen), wie hoch der Anpressdruck bislang war.




Sverre schrieb:


> Hm...
> 
> 1. Warum wird das Bild vom Bord auf dem Kopf gestellt hier gezeigt und nur mit einem rotem Pfeil??!!
> Unten rechts ist auch eine Veränderung des Sockelpins zu sehn.



Das Bild wurde unverändert von der Quelle übernommen, das gesamte Schadensbild ist in der Bildbeschreibung geschildert.




Noctua schrieb:


> Macht ihr da auch Vergleichsfalltests mit anderen Systemen? Verschiedene Höhen, Untergründe usw? Wir wollen da umfangreiche Tests zu



Wir haben solange getestet, bis Daniel-"PCGH-in-Gefahr"-Daniel erschöpft war und eins kann ich schon mal versprechen: Das Ergebnis war ebenso überraschend wie optisch eindrucksvoll. Das Video wird derzeit geschnitten und morgen als eigenständiges Special veröffentlicht.

Spoiler: Skylake hält mehr aus als unsere Informanten behaupten, Gehäuse und Netzteile weniger als man denkt.


----------



## Heimomat (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

2mm sind schon ein ganz schönes Stück wobei ich glaube das die Reserven eingebaut haben falls doch mal einer meint er muss mit dem PC die Treppe runter rennen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*




PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Siehe Update 10: Die Halteschrauben des Querbalken wurden so verändert, dass der Anschlag nun früher erreicht wird. Und zwar ganze 2 mm früher
> 
> 
> In Anbetracht der Steifheit der Halterungselemente beziehungsweise des Mainboards, die diese 2 mm Höhenunterschied als Federelement ausgeglichen haben, möchte ich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht wissen (aber als Redakteur natürlich nachmessen), wie hoch der Anpressdruck bislang war.


Wenn auch nur irgend jemand die Schrauben bis zum Anschlag angezogen haben sollte, wäre es ein extremes Wunder, wenn die Platine das ohne nennenswerte Verformung überstanden hätte. Ich messe heute abend mal aus, aber auch 2mm weniger Abstand halte ich immer noch für viel. 

Auf diesem Foto sieht man es. Der Kühler ist mit sinnvollem Drehmoment festgeschraubt. Wenn wirklich jemand den Bügel bis zum Halterahmen festgezogen haben sollte, verbiegt sich die Platine erheblich. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-preisvergleich-vorbestellbar-bild_10_ram.jpg


----------



## DKK007 (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Mit so einem hohen Druck hätte ich jetzt nicht gerechnet. Ist ja mehr als das 3-Fache, von dem was Intel vorsieht.


----------



## iGameKudan (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Hatte ja auf allen CPUs seit meinem 1. 2500K nen Scythe Mine 2 verbaut, da habe ich die Schrauben immer bis auf Anschlag gedreht. Da hatte sich sogar das Montagesystem schon verbogen... Allerdings machte das auch keinen besonders stabilen Eindruck. Waren nur zwei Stege, welche seitlich an die Bodenplatte geschraubt und dann mittels langen Schrauben direkt mit dem Mainboard verschraubt wurden. Finde ich für einen mit 3 Lüftern sicher mehr als 1.5kg schweren Kühler echt riskant.

Die CPUs (2500K, E6600, E3-1230v3, 4670K, i7 920, X5650, i7 920, FX8320, i5 2500K, Q9450, i3 4170, i7 2600K) sowie deren Mainboards haben das aber ohne jegliche Schäden überlebt... Und dabei habe ich dann doch recht oft meinen Rechner bewegt.


----------



## LudwigX (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Könnt ihr etwas näher darauf eingehen wie ihr die Schrauben am Mugen 4 angezogen habt?

Im Handbuch vom Mugen steht extra, man solle aufpassen die Schrauben nicht zu fest anzuziehen (Eine genaue Angabe fehlt leider).
Bei meinem Mugen 4 sind zwischen den 2 Platten noch sicher 3-4mm Luft obwohl der Kühler schon fest sitzt.


----------



## Narbennarr (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Das Haltesystem von Scythe ist sogesehen eigentlich mangelhaft.
Das wird stumpf verschraubt, als wäre man auf dem Bau 

Wirkt nicht so, als hätte man sich da gedanken gemacht - im Gegensatz dazu Noctua, die mal wieder vorbildlich sind.


----------



## Cube (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Das Haltesystem von Scythe ist sogesehen eigentlich mangelhaft.
> Das wird stumpf verschraubt, als wäre man auf dem Bau
> 
> Wirkt nicht so, als hätte man sich da gedanken gemacht - im Gegensatz dazu Noctua, die mal wieder vorbildlich sind.



Is halt nichts für Pussys


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

So, den Teil mit den Anpressdruck nehmen wir vorerst noch mal raus bis Montag (oder so), da gibt es doch noch ein paar Fragen, die wir klären wollen vorher. Dann wird es aber auch noch runder.

Bitte um Verständnis.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Das Haltesystem von Scythe ist sogesehen eigentlich mangelhaft.
> Das wird stumpf verschraubt, als wäre man auf dem Bau
> 
> Wirkt nicht so, als hätte man sich da gedanken gemacht - im Gegensatz dazu Noctua, die mal wieder vorbildlich sind.


Nein, nein, nein, das stimmt so nicht.

Wer es einfach stumpf mit aller Kraft verschraubt, ist selber schuld, aber selbst das scheint die Platine ohne Transport zu überstehen. Das System hat viel gute Seiten, wie z.B. die Positionierung des Kühlers auf der CPU, was mir z.B. beim EKL Brocken Eco gar nicht gefiel, weil der Kühlkörper ohne Positionierung montiert werden kann. Außerden kann man beim Scythe Montagesystem den Anpressdruck frei nach eigerner Meinung einstellen. Auch das ist gut, solange man weiss, was man macht. Für den mechanischen Leien aber ist es fehleranfällig.


----------



## Murcalumis (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Eine Frage:
Bei dem Dark Rock Pro wirkt doch die ganze Kraft auf das Mainboard, oder?
Denn der Kühler ist eigentlich fest mit dem Mainboard verschraubt und kommt nur auf der CPU an.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*



Murcalumis schrieb:


> Bei dem Dark Rock Pro wirkt doch die ganze Kraft auf das Mainboard, oder?


"Aktio gleich Reaktion"

Alles, was an den vier Verschraubpunkten des Kühler an Vorspannkraft erzeugt wird, wirkt als Gegenkraft auf die CPU. Darum sollte man die Schrauben auch mit Bedacht anziehen.


----------



## Murcalumis (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> "Aktio gleich Reaktion"
> 
> Alles, was an den vier Verschraubpunkten des Kühler an Vorspannkraft erzeugt wird, wirkt als Gegenkraft auf die CPU. Darum sollte man die Schrauben auch mit Bedacht anziehen.



Aber hast du die Halterung schon gesehen?
Bei den normalen Halterungen verstehe ich das ja, aber diese von Be Quiet kommt mir wirklich so vor als würde sie die CPU nicht belasten.

Aber warscheinlich irre ich mich hier, ich kenne mich da ja nicht aus.


----------



## Narbennarr (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nein, nein, nein, das stimmt so nicht.
> 
> Wer es einfach stumpf mit aller Kraft verschraubt, ist selber schuld, aber selbst das scheint die Platine ohne Transport zu überstehen. Das System hat viel gute Seiten, wie z.B. die Positionierung des Kühlers auf der CPU, was mir z.B. beim EKL Brocken Eco gar nicht gefiel, weil der Kühlkörper ohne Positionierung montiert werden kann. Außerden kann man beim Scythe Montagesystem den Anpressdruck frei nach eigerner Meinung einstellen. Auch das ist gut, solange man weiss, was man macht. Für den mechanischen Leien aber ist es fehleranfällig.



Scythe schreibt aber mit keinem Wort in der ANleitung wie fest es verschraubt werden sollte. Es gibt auch keinerlei Feedback, ob man fest genug, zu fest oder genau richtig ist.
Schau dir dazu die vorbildlichen Systeme von Noctua oder Cryorig an


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*



Murcalumis schrieb:


> Aber hast du die Halterung schon gesehen?
> Bei den normalen Halterungen verstehe ich das ja, aber diese von Be Quiet kommt mir wirklich so vor als würde sie die CPU nicht belasten.


Ziel der Verschraubung ist es, eine Kraft auf der CPU zu erzeugen. Man benötigt eine Flächenpressung ( Kraft pro Fläche, N/mm²) zwischen Kühlerboden und Kühlkörper, um Wärme übertragen zu können. Da aber Wärmeleistpaste die Täler und Spitzen der Oberfläche ausgleicht, ist der Anpressdruck relativ unbedeutend. Er muss nicht so hoch werden, dass sich die Platine unter der Last sichtbar durchbiegt. 

Unterschiedliche Anbindungen erzeugen aber in dem Fall, in dem beim Transport zusätzliche Belastungen von Außen auftreten, unterschiedliche Belastungen auf die CPU.


----------



## Sverre (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Abgesehn vom Anpressdruck, entsprechen diese  Kühler überhaupt den Intel vorgaben für den Sockel und CPU?

Gibt Intel nicht bis max. 500g mit Lüftern und co. vor?

Wenn dem so ist und ich häng mir 1500g, sprich 200% über dem maximal Wert, da ran, mach ich das doch auf eigene Gefahr?

Hm...die Cpu kann unter Luft 1,52V ab....OC ich mal mit 4,5V............ scheiß CPU...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*



Sverre schrieb:


> Abgesehn vom Anpressdruck, entsprechen diese  Kühler überhaupt den Intel vorgaben für den Sockel und CPU? Gibt Intel nicht bis max. 500g mit Lüftern und co. vor?


Das Gewicht ist völlig egal, 500g entsprechen als Gewichtskraft 5N, bei 200N Anpressdruck ist das egal. Wichtiger ist, was für ein Drehmoment entsteht, und dazu ist die Schwerpunkthöhe genauso wichtig und die Belastungsrichtung


----------



## Sverre (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Das Gewicht ist völlig egal??.....Da liegst du falsch.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Völlig egal war übertrieben, aber als Angabe alleine unvollständig. Wie hoch ist denn die maximale Verzögerung im Transportfall? 1g, 10g, 100g, ....?

Was spricht zum Beispiel gegen ein Backplate, die so groß ist, dass sie neben den viel üblichen Anschraubpunkten noch an vier Mainboardverschraubungen zusätzlich befestigt wird und in sich sehr steif ausgelegt ist?  Wenn man es dann intelligent designed,  gehen sämtliche Belastungen durch den Transport und durch Biegemoment direkt in das Gehäuse. Nur so als Idee....


----------



## Narbennarr (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

SO ziemlich alle Kühler auf dem Markt entsprechen nicht den Spezifikationen von Intel, deswegen kann man denen auch schlecht ans Bein pinkeln.
Situationen wie jetzt bei Skylake trennen halt gute Montagesysteme von den weniger guten


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Gute Systeme wie das Push Pin zusammen mt flachen und leichten Top Blowern werrden aber seitens der Käufer nicht gewünscht.


----------



## Narbennarr (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Das ist aber nicht Intels Sache.
Intel als Hersteller spezifiziert ihre CPU mit bestimmten Daten, nicht nur Takt sondern eben auch physische Komponenten. Mit diesen Spezifikationen wird die CPU beworben, verkauft und läuft. Wenn der Kunde da jetzt was anderes mit macht, ist das nicht Intels Problem. Wenn jemand seine CPU mit zuviel VCore killt, ihr den HS absäbelt etc. ist das nix anderes!

Schlimmer noch, wenn die Kühlerhersteller ohne zu prüfen ihre Kühler für den neuen Sockel freigeben! Wenn Scvthes Ingeneure nur ein Minimum an Kompetenz aufweisen, wissen sie genau was für eine brachiale Kraft ihre Kühler ausüben.


----------



## ebastler (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Wenn Intel einen gewissen Anpressdruck für die CPU freigibt, und der Kühler sie mit diesem Anpressdruck killt, dann ist das sehr wohl Intels Problem.


----------



## Sverre (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Ja wenn....
 Darüberhinaus sind noch paar Sachen  zu berücksichtigen, die Intel so vorgibt.


----------



## Narbennarr (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*



ebastler schrieb:


> Wenn Intel einen gewissen Anpressdruck für die CPU freigibt, und der Kühler sie mit diesem Anpressdruck killt, dann ist das sehr wohl Intels Problem.



Wo gibt Intel denn 500-700 N Druck frei? Wo gibt Intel frei einen 17cm Turmkühler zu verbauen? Wo gibt Intel eine Verschraubung frei?


----------



## Noctua (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Gute Systeme wie das Push Pin zusammen  mt flachen und leichten Top Blowern werrden aber seitens der Käufer  nicht gewünscht.


Push Pin ist leider auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei. Und Top Blower sind entweder nicht so leistungsfähig oder brauchen in der Breite viel Platz was die Kompatibilität doch arg einschränkt (120x140 mm Top Blower auf Mini-ITX ist nicht so pralle).



ebastler schrieb:


> Wenn Intel einen gewissen Anpressdruck für die CPU freigibt, und der Kühler sie mit diesem Anpressdruck killt, dann ist das sehr wohl Intels Problem.


Intel hat einen gewissen Anpressdruck (220N) freigegeben. Wenn dann einige Hersteller nach ersten Messungen über das 3fachr (700N) anliegen haben, ist dass dann auch Intels Schuld?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*



LudwigX schrieb:


> Könnt ihr etwas näher darauf eingehen wie ihr die Schrauben am Mugen 4 angezogen habt?
> 
> Im Handbuch vom Mugen steht extra, man solle aufpassen die Schrauben nicht zu fest anzuziehen (Eine genaue Angabe fehlt leider).
> Bei meinem Mugen 4 sind zwischen den 2 Platten noch sicher 3-4mm Luft obwohl der Kühler schon fest sitzt.



Die Schrauben sind bis zum Ende des Gewindes, aber nicht darüber hinaus angezogen – genau so, wie in der Anleitung abgebildet. Eine Warnung gibt es nur davor, die Schrauben zu überdrehen, wovor man sie überhaupt erst einmal fest ziehen muss. Teilweises aber gleichmäßiges Anziehen ist zudem mit der Scythe-Halterung (aber auch bei allen anderen Turmkühlern schwierig) und wer die Halterung einseitig anzieht riskiert hohe punktuelle Belastung in Kombination mit einem schlechten Kontakt über die gesamte Fläche.




Sverre schrieb:


> Abgesehn vom Anpressdruck, entsprechen diese  Kühler überhaupt den Intel vorgaben für den Sockel und CPU?
> 
> Gibt Intel nicht bis max. 500g mit Lüftern und co. vor?
> 
> ...



Intel macht keine Vorgaben zur Kühlerhalterung und dem Gewicht, sondern spezifiziert nur die ausgeübten Kräfte im Transport. Als Beispielsszenario für die dynamische Belastung wir ein 500-g-Kühler genannt (ohne Angabe zum Schwerpunkt), dies ist aber keine Vorgabe. Man kann aber auch rein physikalischen Gründen davon ausgehen, dass Kühler der 1-kg-Klasse die spezifizierten Grenzwerte nur bei sehr vorsichtigen Transporten einhalten können. OEM-Versender versuchen deswegen, dass Kühlergewicht deutlich niedriger zu halten und statten ihre High-End-Konfigurationen eher mit einer Kompakt-Wasserkühlung aus, denn mit einem größeren Tower-Kühler.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> So, den Teil mit den Anpressdruck nehmen wir vorerst noch mal raus bis Montag (oder so), da gibt es doch noch ein paar Fragen, die wir klären wollen vorher. Dann wird es aber auch noch runder.
> 
> Bitte um Verständnis.




Die Fragen wurden zu voller Zufriedenheit der fragenden geklärt, die Informationen von Samstag sind wieder online und ich habe gleich noch Messergebnisse von zwei weiteren Kühlern (Intel selbst und Be Quiet) sowie eine Antwort von einem PC-Hersteller dazu gepackt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Schön, dass Du so intensiv am Thema hängst und nachhhakst. So funktioniert Journalismus und so etwas würde ich mir in anderen Bereichen, gerade der Politik, wünschen.


----------



## kaisper (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Jetzt macht mir mein Big Shuriken 2 doch ein wenig Sorge o0 .... dabei bin ich der Meinung die Schrauben noch nichtmal bis ganz auf Anschlag gedreht zu haben


----------



## Narbennarr (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Das ist das Problem, du hast als Anwender 0 Ahnung wie fest der ist. Bei den Systemen von Noctua und Cryorig gibt es einen festen Anschlagpunkt


----------



## Terence44 (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Neuer WeihnachtsPC  CPU-Kühler schief und Lüfter hinter Ram-Riegel..muß das so sein ? Unwissend und verunsichert.Antworten wären schön .

Mist ! Bekomme die Bilder nicht hochgeladen..So unwissend
Schönen tag noch


----------



## Zundnadel (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Must da ja nicht Traurig sein ! Ist doch wichtig das sich immer noch Leute finden die solche Dinge kostenpflichtig in der Praxis erproben
Beim Zen wird alles besser ! Und passende Software gibt oder Spiele (Batman kann jetzt  endlich Fahren )es dann auch . Vielleicht gar ein neues Windows? die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt  .


----------



## ein_schelm (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*



user42 schrieb:


> Schuld ist mMn. Intel.
> Es wird gespart wo es geht und den Nachteil trägt allein der Kunde.



Das und der Umstand das Intel keine Warnung herausgibt. Die müssen doch wissen wie viel ihre CPUs aushalten und da wäre es doch nicht zu viel verlangt, derartige Veränderungen weiterzugeben.


----------



## Narbennarr (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

WIssen sie doch auch und haben sie spezifiziert, ihr macht euch die Suche nach dem Schuldigen sehr leicht.

Ich sehe das Versäumnis bei Scythe. Unkontrollierbares, viel zu starkes Haltesystem, dass sie ohne Tests freigegeben haben


----------



## Pommes80 (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Besitze den Thermalright Macho Rev B laut Support und des Artikel hier hab ich mir keinen großen Kopf mehr um den Kühler gemacht bis ich jetz lese das der Macho neben dem Mugen den höchsten Anpressdruck hat und Thermalright nun zur Sicherheit ein Kit rausbrigen will....

Was kann man als besitzer des Machos jetzt machen ausbauen und auf Kit warten eingebaut lassen und Daumen drücken das nix passiert ?


----------



## Noctua (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*



Pommes80 schrieb:


> Besitze den Thermalright Macho Rev B laut Support und des Artikel hier hab ich mir keinen großen Kopf mehr um den Kühler gemacht bis ich jetz lese das der Macho neben dem Mugen den höchsten Anpressdruck hat und Thermalright nun zur Sicherheit ein Kit rausbrigen will....
> 
> Was kann man als besitzer des Machos jetzt machen ausbauen und auf Kit warten eingebaut lassen und Daumen drücken das nix passiert ?


PC nicht transportieren, sondern daheim stehen lassen?!



ein_schelm schrieb:


> Das und der Umstand das Intel keine Warnung herausgibt. Die müssen doch wissen wie viel ihre CPUs aushalten und da wäre es doch nicht zu viel verlangt, derartige Veränderungen weiterzugeben.


Hat Intel doch. Und sie geben den Herstellern weiter was sie wissen. Nennt sich Spezifikation. Dort steht drin was Intel zulässt. Und bei allem was drüber liegt, ist die Schuld des Kühlerherstellers, der sich nicht an die Spezifikationen hält.


----------



## Jens_NE (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Wenn ich das alles so lese.. bekomme ich ja schon das grauen mir einen Intel i5 6600 anzuschaffen.... nur das ich den Boxed Kühler erstmal drauf setzen werde.. aber wenn ich mir dann einen neuen Kühler kaufen sollte heißt es also ich darf die Schrauben nicht zu fest anziehen..


----------



## Narbennarr (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Ich würde bis auf weiteres einen bogen um die hersteller machen, die einen so perversen Druck auf die CPU geben


----------



## rngt (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

@Jens_NE
vielleicht bin ich zu blauäugig, aber am WE werden hier reichlich Brocken zusammengeschraubt. Und nach - durchaus unterschiedlichen - Meinungen hier aus dem Forum (ich übernehme wenig unreflektiert, aber 'reibe' mich gerne an anderen Meinungen) - bin ich sehr zuversichtlich, mir die beiden i7-6700k NICHT auf Anhieb zu ruinieren... ^^


----------



## ebastler (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Das wird alles übertrieben...

Ich habe schon einen NH-D15 auf eine 6700K geschraubt, normal angezogen (Noctua zieht man dank Feder ja bis Anschlag) und der Besitzer hat den PC dann am Vordersitz liegend (angeschnallt) heimgefahren. 

Einen Dark Rock 3 habe ich (noch vor Bekanntwerden dieses Problems) ebenfalls auf eine 6700K geschraubt und die Schrauben ziemlich fest angezogen, wie ich es von Haswell gewohnt war.

Beide Systeme laufen bis heute einwandfrei.

Wer einen Skythe/Thermalright Kühler hat soll sich nicht lang Sorgen machen. Ganz normal montieren, aber halt nicht wie ein Idiot mit aller Wucht anziehen. Sollte man auch bei Haswell und co. nicht machen.
Und den fertigen PC mit Kühler dann halt möglichst nicht mehr transportieren.

Man kann sich das Leben auch unnötig schwer machen.


----------



## Heimomat (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Bei Thermalright gibt es nun mal nen mechanischen Anschlag und bis dahin wird angezogen. Ist halt die Frage wann es genug ist, dann wenn der Kühler sich nicht mehr verdrehen lässt oder noch davor?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*



rngt schrieb:


> @Jens_NE
> vielleicht bin ich zu blauäugig, aber am WE werden hier reichlich Brocken zusammengeschraubt. Und nach - durchaus unterschiedlichen - Meinungen hier aus dem Forum (ich übernehme wenig unreflektiert, aber 'reibe' mich gerne an anderen Meinungen) - bin ich sehr zuversichtlich, mir die beiden i7-6700k NICHT auf Anhieb zu ruinieren... ^^



Der Brocken 2 liegt mit gemessenen 190 N bequem innerhalb der Spezifikationen (siehe News).




Heimomat schrieb:


> Bei Thermalright gibt es nun mal nen mechanischen Anschlag und bis dahin wird angezogen. Ist halt die Frage wann es genug ist, dann wenn der Kühler sich nicht mehr verdrehen lässt oder noch davor?



Wenn es die Halterung nicht durch seitliche Führung verhindert (bei Thermalright ist sehr wenig Luft), lässt sich ein Kühler bei 200 N Anpressdruck noch bewegen. Ohne Anschlag muss man aber sehr genau darauf achten, dass beide Seiten gleich stark angezogen werden. Einseitige Druckausübung führt in meinen Messungen schnell zu einem Anpressdruck von nahe 0 in der CPU-Mitte, während die noch unter Druck stehende Kante kaum entlastet wird.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*



ebastler schrieb:


> Wer einen Skythe/Thermalright Kühler hat soll sich nicht lang Sorgen machen. Ganz normal montieren, aber halt nicht wie ein Idiot mit aller Wucht anziehen. Sollte man auch bei Haswell und co. nicht machen.
> Und den fertigen PC mit Kühler dann halt möglichst nicht mehr transportieren.
> 
> Man kann sich das Leben auch unnötig schwer machen.


Dieser vernünftige Ratschlag ist aber immer wieder schwer umzusetzen, wenn Menschen wenig Erfahrung haben. Was ist "Ganz normal montieren"? Darum gibt man in technischen Anleitungen Anzugsdrehmonente ....


----------



## Mueller1 (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Wer haftet eigentlich, wenn ein Kühlkörper auf Grund des zu hohen Anpressdrucks die CPU beschädigt? Ins Besondere wenn der Hersteller den Kühlkörper offiziell für den Sockel freigegeben hat.

Ich selbst habe jetzt mal meinen Macho Rev.B vorsichtshalber eine halbe Schraubendrehung gelockert (er sitzt immer noch bombenfest). Hoffe, dass die Kontaktfedern im Sockel nicht schon beschädigt wurden. 70 kg Anpressdruck statt zulässigen 22 kg ist schon ziemlich krass.


----------



## ebastler (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dieser vernünftige Ratschlag ist aber immer wieder schwer umzusetzen, wenn Menschen wenig Erfahrung haben. Was ist "Ganz normal montieren"? Darum gibt man in technischen Anleitungen Anzugsdrehmonente ....


Jemand, der wenig Erfahrung hat, hat normal auch keinen Drehmomentschlüssel daheim


----------



## Heimomat (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Ich finde es ja schon spannend das bei den Haswell die 70kg gehen sprich das etwas mehr an Material das tragen kann.  Auch wenn man keinen Skylake hat so grübelt man doch darüber nach ob man nicht alles etwas lockert. Ich selber habe das Montage Kit vom Ur Macho noch und da sind die Abstandhalter ca. 0,5-0,7 höher als bei der REV. B und denke auch immer wieder mal drüber nach diese zu verbauen.


----------



## Sverre (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Naja bis heute ist es ja immer gut gegangen....
.. hm... die Schäden waren nicht so offentsichtlich....
Gallery

Die Haftungsfrage... auf eigene Gefahr!?
Die Kühlerhersteller geben bestimmt gerne Auskunft, ob sie MB und CPU zu 100% ersetzen.

Wobei aus dem Jahre 2002...so neu ist das ja dann doch nicht ..eher verdrängt...
AMD und Mindfactory streiten um GewÃ¤hrleistung fÃ¼r defekte CPUs | heise online


----------



## Mueller1 (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*



Sverre schrieb:


> Wobei aus dem Jahre 2002...so neu ist das ja dann doch nicht ..eher verdrängt...
> AMD und Mindfactory streiten um GewÃ¤hrleistung fÃ¼r defekte CPUs | heise online


Jaja, die "gute" alte Zeit, als das Die noch nackt war, keinen Heatpsreader hatte und die CPU keine Schutzabschaltung bei Überhitzung hatte. Trotzdem habe ich auch damals nicht einen einzigen Prozessor geschrottet ... allerdings habe ich mich auch nicht so ungeschickt angestellt, wie man es bei den Fotos sieht.

Man könnte meinen, dass das mit heutigen CPUs fast narrensicher ist. Und dann liest man von so 'nem Mist wie einem viel zu hohen Anpressdruck von Kühlkörpern. Ich hatte bei der Montage des Rev.B nicht das Gefühl, dass hier die CPU mit so hohen Kräften konfrontiert wird ... habe den Kühlkörper aber auch nicht wie ein Irrer festgedreht.

Und da hier manche einen Drehmomentschlüssel erwähnt haben: erstens kann man den beim Rev.B kaum einsetzen, da man eine der Schrauben ja durch den Kühlkörper durch festdrehen muss. Zweitens ist Drehmoment einzelner Schrauben ungleich Anpressdruck, viel Spass beim Umrechnen!



> Die Haftungsfrage... auf eigene Gefahr!?
> Die Kühlerhersteller geben bestimmt gerne Auskunft, ob sie MB und CPU zu 100% ersetzen.


Wenn ein Händler den Kühlkörper montiert hat, haftet sicher der im Rahmen der gesetzlichen Gewährleistung. Intel wird sich generell aus der Sache fein raushalten (verständlicherweise), bleibt also nur der Hersteller des Kühlkörpers.
Aber wie du schon sagst: am Ende würde man sicher bei eigener Montage eine Menge Ärger haben hier etwas ersetzt zu bekommen und auf dem Schaden sitzen bleiben.

Eine Frechheit, dass solche Kühlkörper als kompatibel zu Sockel 1151 verkauft werden.

Ich hoffe die Unterlegscheiben werden von Thermalright bald angeboten, ein ungutes Gefühl bleibt einfach zurück, auch wenn das System aktuell noch stabil läuft.


----------



## Murcalumis (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Sollte ich meinen Dark Rock Pro 3 vielleicht jetzt verkaufen und mir danach eine Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 WaKü kaufen?


----------



## Noctua (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*



Mueller1 schrieb:


> Jaja, die "gute" alte Zeit, als das Die noch nackt war, keinen Heatpsreader hatte und die CPU keine Schutzabschaltung bei Überhitzung hatte. Trotzdem habe ich auch damals nicht einen einzigen Prozessor geschrottet ... allerdings habe ich mich auch nicht so ungeschickt angestellt, wie man es bei den Fotos sieht.


Geschrottet hatte ich auch keinen. Aber ich kenne Fälle wo CPUs mal im Betrieb kaputt gegangen sind (kommt vor) und der Händler dann mit Verweis auf AMD nicht tauschen wollte. Zumal AMDs Befestigungsmethoden damals schon als abenteuerlich zu bezeichnen waren. Ich bin damals recht schnell auf verschraubbare Zalman-Vollkupferkühler umgestiegen (Heatpipes kamen ja erst viel später).



Mueller1 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe die Unterlegscheiben werden von Thermalright bald angeboten, ein ungutes Gefühl bleibt einfach zurück, auch wenn das System aktuell noch stabil läuft.


Ziehst du so oft um bzw. transportierst du deinen PC so oft? Wenn er nur dasteht ist er doch relativ sicher.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Man sollte mit Bewertungen der Halterungen sehr vorsichtig sein. Zwischen ruhendem Computer und transportiertem besteht ein sehr großer Unterschied. Schön wäre es, @PCGH_Torsten, wenn ich kurz ein wenig "Wünsch Dir was" formulieren darf, wenn Ihr anstatt einem Piezoquarz derer vier zwischen CPU und Kühlerboden unterbringen könntet und zusätzlich zu den statischen Kräften, auch hier wäre interessant, ob die Montagesysteme ähnlich gleichmäßige Anpressdrücke ergeben, eine Abschätzung des dynamischen Verhaltens untersucht, z.B. durch eine 20N Kraft an der Kühlerspitze einmal nach unten und einmal nach vorne gerichtet, bezogen auf die Normposition des Gehäuses. Das entspräche bei üblichen Kühlergewichten von 1kg ( ca. 10N Gewichtskraft) einer Beschleunigung von moderaten 4g im Schwerpunkt, wenn wir den vereinfacht in die Mitte des Kühlers legen. 

Es müßten sich erhebliche Unterschiede zeigen, es wird dann, je nach Montagesystem, auch die Steifigkeit des Mainboards relevant.


----------



## Narbennarr (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*



Sverre schrieb:


> Naja bis heute ist es ja immer gut gegangen....
> .. hm... die Schäden waren nicht so offentsichtlich....
> Gallery



Dau-Alarm..lang ists her^^

Lustigerweise kennt der Betreiber der Seite, selbst nicht den Unterschied zwischen Kühler und Lüfter...Dau-Alarm, Name ist Programm


----------



## Kusanar (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Dau-Alarm..lang ists her^^
> 
> Lustigerweise kennt der Betreiber der Seite, selbst nicht den Unterschied zwischen Kühler und Lüfter...Dau-Alarm, Name ist Programm



Ich weiß ja nicht wie alt du bist, aber früher gab es für "Lüfter" und "Kühler" auch noch andere Bedeutungen. Da war mit Kühler meist nur ein passives Kühlelement gemeint (siehe 486DX 100 oder frühe Pentiums) und ein Lüfter war dann eben eine Kombination aus Kühler + Propeller. Dass das (aus heutiger und vermutlich auch damaliger Sicht) technisch nicht korrekt ist, ist mir auch klar. Aber so war das eben früher, da hat man auf "political correctness", "Wortklauberei" und teilweise sogar Grammatik gepfiffen, hauptsache man hat sich verstanden 



Spoiler






			
				www.cpu-kuehler.de schrieb:
			
		

> [SIZE=-1]*Hinweis zu verwendeten Begriffen:
> *Der Begriff  *CPU-Kühler* wird heute fast ausschließlich im Sinne von *aktiver CPU-Kühler* verwendet. Als *Passivkühlung*                              im Prozessor-Bereich noch eine größere  Rolle spielte (die Zeiten sind lange vorbei, auch wenn es Ausnahmen  gibt), wurde der Unterschied im Normalfall durch explizite Kennzeichnung  (*aktiver CPU-Kühler*, *                             passiver CPU-Kühler*) verdeutlicht. *Passive CPU-Kühler* werden häufig auch einfach als *CPU-Kühlkörper* bezeichnet.
> Heutzutage jedenfalls versteht man unter einem *CPU-Kühler* normalerweise die *                             Kombination aus Kühlkörper,  Befestigungslösung (Clip) und einem oder mehreren Lüftern, die mit dem  Kühlkörper verbunden* sind. Häufig wird auch bereits bei der Herstellung des CPU-Kühlers *Wärmeleitmaterial*                              am Kühlkörper angebracht.
> 
> ...


----------



## Narbennarr (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Wenn man eine Seite betreibt, deren Zweck es ist, Fehler anderer bloß zustellen, sollte man peinlichst genau auf eigene Korrektheit achten - aber das soll hier nicht Thema sein.
(ich bin seit knapp 99 dabei und soweit ich mich Erinnere war Lüfter schon immer Lüfter, lediglich beim Kühler wurde der Lüfter mit eigneschlossen).

@Topic:
Ich finde es lustig wie User mit ihrer Erfahrung argumentieren, man könne den Druck der Scythe Halterung abschätzen! Das ist nahezu unmöglich. Ich habe gestern mal auf einem S115 MB Testweise den Mugen 4 und den Noctua NH-D15 montiert. Allein vom Gefühl ist es nicht zu erkennen wie fest das Teil sitzt, dabei sollte der Noctua nur die Hälfte an Druck ausüben!


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Lüfter im PC sind, zumindest in Form des Netzteillüfters, rund ein Jahrzehnt älter als der Einsatz aktiver Kühler. Die Bezeichung eines Kühlers als Lüfter war schon immer missverständlich.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Man sollte mit Bewertungen der Halterungen sehr vorsichtig sein. Zwischen ruhendem Computer und transportiertem besteht ein sehr großer Unterschied. Schön wäre es, @PCGH_Torsten, wenn ich kurz ein wenig "Wünsch Dir was" formulieren darf, wenn Ihr anstatt einem Piezoquarz derer vier zwischen CPU und Kühlerboden unterbringen könntet und zusätzlich zu den statischen Kräften, auch hier wäre interessant, ob die Montagesysteme ähnlich gleichmäßige Anpressdrücke ergeben, eine Abschätzung des dynamischen Verhaltens untersucht, z.B. durch eine 20N Kraft an der Kühlerspitze einmal nach unten und einmal nach vorne gerichtet, bezogen auf die Normposition des Gehäuses. Das entspräche bei üblichen Kühlergewichten von 1kg ( ca. 10N Gewichtskraft) einer Beschleunigung von moderaten 4g im Schwerpunkt, wenn wir den vereinfacht in die Mitte des Kühlers legen.
> 
> Es müßten sich erhebliche Unterschiede zeigen, es wird dann, je nach Montagesystem, auch die Steifigkeit des Mainboards relevant.



Wir evaluieren derzeit die dauerhafte Anschaffung eines eigenen Messsystems oder die Einmietung in ein Testlabor, wenn Leserinteresse und Herstellerreaktionen keine regelmäßigen Messungen rechtfertigen. In beiden Fällen werde ich darauf achten, dass Mehrpunktmessungen möglich sind. Das im Moment genutzte System mit nur einem Sensor ist auch von der Handhabung her alles andere als zufriedenstellend, aber so kurzfristig ging es nicht besser.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Hallo Torsten,

ein Drucksensor nach diesem Prinzip sollte für Deine Zwecke dünn und empfindlich genug sein. Aber ich finde noch keine kaufbaren.
: Piezo-Folie als autarker Drucksensor :: pro-physik.de

Aber es geht mit etwas Aufwand auch anders, weil das Thema wirklich wichtig wird, gerade auch für Eure Rechner, die über Alternate versendet werden und zum Glück keinen dieser übergewichtigen "Monsterkühler" verbaut haben, sondern einen gut und leichten Mittelklassekühler. Mit vier Drucksensoren dieser Bauart (siehe link) solltet ihr weiterkommen. Die Auswertung ist einfach.  Dazu würde ich den Heatspreader einer als "Mess-CPU" auserkorenen CPU um 0,3mm abfräsen, damit die Gesamthöhe gleich bleibt. Kalibieren ist ganz einfach, wenn ihr noch irgendwo ein paar alte geeichte Gewichte habt.
https://www.conrad.de/de/drucksensor-interlink-fsr400-ca-10-g-10-kg-503368.html

Damit hast Du doch ein schönes Spielzeug für die ansonsten sooo langweiligen Weihnachtstage und wir haben im Januar einen extrem interessanten Bericht. 
_
(Duck und weck, und nein, nicht sperren, ich gönne Dir Deinen Urlaub, aua, nicht schlage, auuua .....)_


----------



## Sverre (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Hi,

find ich gut.
So kommt, neben Temperatur und Lautstärke ein weiteres wichtiges Auswahlkriterium in Zukunft dazu.
Was den Markt und damit die Hersteller bewegen wird


----------



## Kusanar (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Wir evaluieren derzeit die dauerhafte Anschaffung eines eigenen Messsystems oder die Einmietung in ein Testlabor, wenn Leserinteresse und Herstellerreaktionen keine regelmäßigen Messungen rechtfertigen.



Wobei die Frage ist, ob der Aufwand dafür steht. Da bis jetzt fast alle schon mehrere Kühlerhersteller reagiert / ein Statement zur Thematik abgegeben haben, ist fraglich, wie lange das Thema noch interessant bleibt.

Man darf auch nicht außer Acht lassen, dass ein Einfügen von Sensoren (und seien sie noch so dünn) zwischen CPU und Kühlerboden auch Einfluss auf den Anpressdruck hat. So kann bei Montage laut Anleitung durchaus ein zu hoher Anpressdruck vorliegen... eigentlich müsste man eine eigene CPU "zurechtmodden": Die Dicke der Sensoren von der Gesamthöhe abtragen und dann mit den Sensoren wieder auffüllen 

Manche Kühler sind dann auch wieder konvex, andere konkav gestaltet. Also werden vermutlich auch 4 Meßpunkte (an den Ecken?) nicht ausreichen, um ein genaues Bild vom vorherrschenden Anpressdruck zu bekommen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*



Kusanar schrieb:


> [...]Manche Kühler sind dann auch wieder konvex, andere konkav gestaltet. Also werden vermutlich auch 4 Meßpunkte (an den Ecken?) nicht ausreichen, um ein genaues Bild vom vorherrschenden Anpressdruck zu bekommen.


Solange der Kühler nur auf den Messsensoren aufliegt, wird die gesamte Kraft gemessen, die vom Kühler in die CPU eingeleitet wird. Bei der Thematik "Konvex-konkav" regen wir über Zehntelmillimeter, das geht im Grundrauschen der Toleranzkette unter.


----------



## Heimomat (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Ich bin gerade mal durch meine Restekiste  geflogen und frage mich warum Thermalright die Abstandhalter geändert hat, ich kann den Kühlerboden jetzt nicht vergleichen bei den Machos aber habe mal ein Bild gemacht von den Abstandhaltern. Ob die nur geändert wurden um den Druck zu erhöhen und evtl bessere werte zu bekomm? Denke die Unterlegscheiben werden auch nicht dicker sein als 0,5mm-1mm die jetzt kommen sollen.


----------



## Kusanar (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Der linke ist der alte Abstandshalter, oder?


----------



## Heimomat (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Ja ist vom Ur Macho.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

@interessierterUser:

Mit geeichten Gewichten ist es leider nicht getan, ganz abgesehen davon dass PCGH deutlich zu jung ist, um ein paar alte davon herumliegen zu haben. So wie sich die Situation darstellt, ist ein Messbereich bis 600, besser 800 N wünschenswert. Ein so großes Gewicht kann man weder am Stück handhaben noch auf einer Fläche von 2,5 × 2,5 cm balancieren. (Heatspreader ist etwas größer, aber bei konvexen Kühlern kann ich nicht ganz außen messen.)


----------



## the_leon (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Dann sollte PCGH das mal mit den alten Abstandshaltern testen, wäre interessant, wie der Anpressdruck damit aussieht


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Mit geeichten Gewichten ist es leider nicht getan


_"Des Meisters Macht ist unbegrenzt, wenn er die Kraft das Hebels kennt"

_Ich nahm dafür hier in der Firma neulich einen Hebel, hing ein altes 5kg Gewicht an das eine Ende und die zu kalibrierenden Sensoren kamen, je nach gewünschter Kraft, an unterschiedliche Positionen zwischen Lagerung und Gewicht, das war mar nach ein paar unplausibelen Messungen lieber, als auf die nächste jährliche Kalibirierung zu warten. 

Man braucht eine möglichst reibungsfreie Lagerung, einen Stab, ein Lineal und einen Druckstempel am Stab, der auf den auf Messsensor drückt. Aber gut, ich treibe auch hier meine Jungs täglich in den Wahnsinn, wenn ich das typische "Geht nicht" mit improvierten, aber hinreichend genauen Lösungen umgehe ...


----------



## Mueller1 (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*



Noctua schrieb:


> Ziehst du so oft um bzw. transportierst du deinen PC so oft? Wenn er nur dasteht ist er doch relativ sicher.


Das ist die Frage: ist er das? Bei mir entstand der Eindruck, dass bereits die normale Montage dazu führen kann, dass bspw. die Kontaktfederchen im Sockel beschädigt werden. 70kg und eine Überschreitung um mehr als das Dreifache des von Intel spezifizierten Maximalwerts sind kein Pappenstiel.

Da ich keine Lust habe ständig den PC auseinander zu bauen habe ich bisher noch nicht nachgesehen, ob die normale Montage schon Spuren hinterlassen hat. Sollte Thermalright aber irgendwann die Unterlegscheiben liefern werde ich das natürlich machen.

Wäre super wenn uns PCGH mit einer News und Infos versorgt, sobald es soweit ist.


----------



## Noctua (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*



Mueller1 schrieb:


> Das ist die Frage: ist er das? Bei mir entstand der Eindruck, dass bereits die normale Montage dazu führen kann, dass bspw. die Kontaktfederchen im Sockel beschädigt werden. 70kg und eine Überschreitung um mehr als das Dreifache des von Intel spezifizierten Maximalwerts sind kein Pappenstiel.
> 
> Da ich keine Lust habe ständig den PC auseinander zu bauen habe ich bisher noch nicht nachgesehen, ob die normale Montage schon Spuren hinterlassen hat. Sollte Thermalright aber irgendwann die Unterlegscheiben liefern werde ich das natürlich machen.
> 
> Wäre super wenn uns PCGH mit einer News und Infos versorgt, sobald es soweit ist.


Für mich haben sich bisher sämtliche Bericht dazu so gelesen, dass die Schäden nur beim Transport aufgetreten sind.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> _"Des Meisters Macht ist unbegrenzt, wenn er die Kraft das Hebels kennt"
> 
> _Ich nahm dafür hier in der Firma neulich einen Hebel, hing ein altes 5kg Gewicht an das eine Ende und die zu kalibrierenden Sensoren kamen, je nach gewünschter Kraft, an unterschiedliche Positionen zwischen Lagerung und Gewicht, das war mar nach ein paar unplausibelen Messungen lieber, als auf die nächste jährliche Kalibirierung zu warten.
> 
> Man braucht eine möglichst reibungsfreie Lagerung, einen Stab, ein Lineal und einen Druckstempel am Stab, der auf den auf Messsensor drückt. Aber gut, ich treibe auch hier meine Jungs täglich in den Wahnsinn, wenn ich das typische "Geht nicht" mit improvierten, aber hinreichend genauen Lösungen umgehe ...



Ich stehe hier in einem Büro für IT-Aufgaben und habe keinen Hebel, keinen Stempel, ein 5 kg Gewicht allenfalls in Form eines Wassereimers und weit und breit kein Widerlager für das andere Ende des Hebels 
Wenn ein Testsystem dauerhaft angeschafft wird, muss außerdem die Handhabung bedacht werden. Eine vollständige Kalibrierungskurve auf altmodische Art zu erstellen kann schnell einen halben Tag oder länger dauern – soviel Zeit habe ich für einen Kühlereinzeltest ingesamt zur Verfügung. Ich baue mir zwar auch gerne Sachen von der Pike an auf, aber im Redakteursalltag ist es die Zeit manchmal nicht wert. Da kauft man lieber etwas, dass auch nach einem halben Jahr auf Knopfdruck garantiert (!) funktioniert.




Noctua schrieb:


> Für mich haben sich bisher sämtliche Bericht dazu so gelesen, dass die Schäden nur beim Transport aufgetreten sind.



Mir liegen auch vereinzelte Berichte vor, dass Rechner bereits während der Montage beschädigt wurden. Wie zuverlässig diese sind, kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber es gibt auf alle Fälle eine Grauzone in der das Substrat dauerhaft verformt wird, der PC aber (vorerst?) läuft. Wenn dann nicht jemand aus anderen Gründen den Kühler demontiert, fällt der Schaden zunächst gar nicht auf.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Ich stehe hier in einem Büro für IT-Aufgaben und habe keinen Hebel, keinen Stempel, ein 5 kg Gewicht allenfalls in Form eines Wassereimers und weit und breit kein Widerlager für das andere Ende des Hebels


Du hättest auch einfach "Schlauscheißer" sagen dürfen.


----------



## Heimomat (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Ich habe heute mal die "alten" Abstandhalter vom Macho montiert und man merkt diesen 1 Millimeter beim anziehen direkt. Der Kühler sitzt immer noch fest und die Werte sind auch nicht anders als sonst, mir ist zudem aufgefallen das der Haltebügel der den Kühler letztendlich fixiert gebogen ist so das er wie eine Blattfeder wirkt. Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob das ein Produktionsfehler ist oder gewollt, wäre nett wenn das mal überprüft würde. Alles in allem finde ich  das der Druck unnötig hoch ist was jetzt den Macho Rev. B angeht mit dessen Montage Kit.


----------



## KempA (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Also ich hab vor glaub 2 Wochen einen Dark Rock Pro 3 auf dem 6600k einen Kumpels montiert und bisher läuft alles ohne jegliche Probleme. Ich hab einfach nicht wie ein Ochse angezogen, was ich sonst gerne mal mache. 
Die Temps sind spitze und die erste LAN+Transport hat der PC ohne Macken überstanden.


----------



## Körschgen (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Gibt es eigentlich eine Übersicht darüber, welche Kühler (speziell auf lga 1151) bei welchen Boards Probleme machen?
Ich habe schon mehrmals Fälle gelesen wo es zu Inkompatibilitäten kam.

Zu hoher Anpress Druck, Kontakt der Montageplatte mit Boardteilen, Bohrungen nicht ganz passend (das war aber irgendein Wasserblock auf einem Gigabyte 1551 Board) War bei den bequiet Kühlern nicht auch irgendwas?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Platzprobleme mit Halterungselementen gibt es vereinzelt bei sehr kompakten Platinen. Dann sind potentiell fast alle Kühler mit Universalhalterung betroffen. Die (auch) für Sockel 2011 konzipierten Halterungen sind schlicht länger, als die für Sockel 1151 spezifizierten Keep-Out-Areas. Die Position von Halterungsbohrungen ist aber einheitlich, etwaige Probleme ein Fertigungsfehler. Bei Wasserkühlern gab es in der Vergangenheit vereinzelt Probleme mit Kondensatoren unmittelbar neben dem Sockel. Die flachen, relativ großen Bodenplatten können mit Bauteilen kollidieren, die minimal höher sind, als der Heatspreader der CPU. Eine universelle Auflistung möglicher Kompatibilitätsprobleme gibt es aber nicht – im PCGH-Preisvergleich finden sich 458 Mainboards für aktuelle Desktop-Plattformen und 678 Kühler. Das sind über 300.000 Kombinationen, bei denen es ein spezifisches Problem geben könnte.

Bei Be Quiet habe ich in einem Test mal auf die bedingte Montierbarkeit des Dark Rock Pro 3 auf einigen Sockel 2011-v3-Mainboards hingewiesen. Hier sollen Schrauben an der Halterung des DRP3 von der Seite her mit einem Maulschlüssel festgezogen werden. Da die oberen Befestigungsschrauben auf den 2011er-Plattformen von Spannungswandlerkühler und RAM eingerahmt werden, ist eine Kühlermontage mit installiertem RAM nur schwer möglich. Umgekehrt erschwert der ausladende Kühlkörper des DRP3 aber auch den Einbau von RAM bei installiertem Kühler.


----------



## Maschine311 (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

So habe dann auch mal mein neues System zusammen geklempnert, mit natürlichem Fokus auf die hier heiß diskutierte Problematik!!!

Mobo ist ein Asus Z170 Pro Gaming, Kühler ein Dark Rock 3 auf einem 6600K. Nun gebe ich auch mal mein Senf dazu!!!
Vielleicht lag es auch an vernünftigen Bauteilen, aber einen echten Unterschied zu vorherigen Systemen konnte ich da nicht feststellen, alles einwandfrei Montierbar ohne irgendein Anzeichen von Problemen. Einen stritz MX-4 Paste drauf, mit Visa Karte schön gleichmäßig verteilt und Kühler drauf. Ordentlich nach Gefühl die 4 Schräubchen immer schön gegenüberliegend nach und nach gleichmäßig festgezogen, bis er saß !Handfest und danach noch ein Hauch fester und gut. Sitz perfekt und fest Temps sind auch bei belastung super. 


Also mein Fazit zu der Problematik:

In den meisten fällen ist es menschliches Versagen! Hier allein den Herstellern die Schuld zu geben und zu sagen die Produzieren minderwertige ******* ist maßlos übertrieben! wer schon mehr als einmal einen PC zusammen geschraubt hat weiß das die Komponenten sehr empfindlich sind, das man hier meint, dass der Anpressdruck eines Kühlers einer Hydraulikpresse gleich kommen muß, hat nunmal keine Ahnung von der Matrixscheinbar ziehen einige Leute hier mit nem Adapter über ein 30er Maulschlüssel ihre Kühler fest. Das da so ein kleiner Mikrochip die Beine Grätscht ist wohl selbsterklärend!!! 
Und das man ein "Komplettsystem" nicht mit einem Monstrum Kühler "Freischwebend" transportiert, ist ja wohl schon seit Jahren bekannt, das kann nur in die Hose gehen 
Den einzigen Vorwurf den man hier äussern kann ist, das die Hersteller es nicht so Idioten sicher konstruieren das man garnichts verkehrt machen kann, wie z.B. eine ansprechende Backplate die die Kraft auf eine größere Fläche des Mobos verteilt!  Und das die Bauer von Komplettsystemen mit Versand mal ihre Verpackungen überdenken! 

Ich denke das hier wieder mal ganz viel lärm um eigentlich alte "Eier" gemacht wird! sicherlich kann mal bei dem einen oder anderen Hersteller ein Konstruktionsfehler passieren, aber den sehe ich hier schon nichtmal. Wer selber an PCs schraubt sollte sich auch Ahnung mitbringen, "gefährliches Halbwissen" ist halt auch gefährlich!!!


----------



## Scania_V8_Rat (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Oh, da fällt mir aber doch ein Stein vom Herzen. Ich habe bereits eine ähnliche Konfiguration geplant, statt Asus Mobo eines von MSI (m7 gaming). Ist mein 1. PC, den ich selbst zusammenbaue und ich habe keine Böcke, dass der Skylake mir verstirbt . Deshalb werde ich alles lieber 10x kontrollieren und sogar den Aufbau abfilmen, um eine mögliche Beweislastumkehr betreiben zu können. Das Geld ist hart ersparrt, danach ist mein Konto um einiges leerer und ich stelle mir jetzt schon im Geiste einen i7 6600K als Totalschaden vor.

So, genug der Schauermärchen, denn obwohl es mein 1. PC ist, bin ich doch nicht ganz ein Idiot. Wer knallt schon seinen Prozessor so stark in den Sockel? Wie beim Reifenwechsel: immer schrittweise und überkreuz, denn dann merkt man, wann es genug ist.

So, also hoffe ich, dass beQuiet auch bei mir gut funzt.

@Maschine311: jetzt bin ich beruhigt, anders als du hätte ich es eh nicht gemacht...

Gruß
Yannik


----------



## Monti7 (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Ich habe gestern Abend bei Thermalright angefragt ob es das Nachrüstkit schon gibt oder ob ich alternativ die Dicke der Unterlegscheiben für den Macho Rev. B erfahren könnte, damit ich mir welche für den Einbau besorgen kann. Heute Morgen habe ich die Antwort bekommen .

"Es sind Kunststoffunterlegscheiben, und diese sind bereits Verfügbar.
Teilen Sie mir Ihre Adresse mit, dann schicke Ich Ihnen gerne kostenfrei welche zu."

Edit:
Oh, hab grade gesehen, dass das in einem anderen Bereich schon steht. Aber naja, doppelt hält ja besser und so.


----------



## Heimomat (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Hast du welche bestellt, wenn ja mess bitte mal wie dick die sind.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Ich bin ja mal gespannt falls ich doch wechseln sollte ob mein antiker Xigmatek noch eine Runde mitspielen kann


----------



## Khalua (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Weiß einer obs Probs mit dem Prolimatec Genesis gibt ?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Ich bin ein wenig "sauer" auf Scythe, weil ich nach Wochen immer noch keine neuen Schrauben bekommen habe...
Denn gerade, wenn man seinen Kühler später mal gebraucht verkaufen möchte, wären stimmige Schrauen sinnvoll.


----------



## Fluidik (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Hallo

Ich möchte nicht abdriften beim Thema, aber trotzdem meine Frage:

Ist der erlaubte Anpressdruck für Haswell-E Systeme gleich den Haswell und Skylake Systemen oder doch höher siehe dem Thermalright Statement ?

"Update vom 12.12.2015: Stellungnahme von Thermalright      :
Der hohe Anpressdruck des Macho Rev.B wird mit einem Halterungsdesign begründet, dass auch die höher spezifzierten Sockel-2011- und -2011-v3-CPUs abdeckt. "

Habe meinen 5820K nämlich fast bis zum letzten Gewinde der Mugen 4 Halterung angezogen.
Läuft aber seit einem Jahr ohne Probleme (keine Transporte).

Grüße


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Für Sockel-2011-Kühler sind bis zu 400 N Anpresskraft spezifiziert, zuzüglich zu den ebenfalls höheren 712 N des ILM. Die CPUs sind also für höhere Belastungen konstruiiert und erlauben zusätzlich einen höheren Anpressdruck durch den Kühler. Nicht desto trotz würden ettliche der von mir vermessenen Kühler auch auf Sockel-2011-v3 die Spezifikationen verletzen, wenn sie dort den gleichen Anpressdruck erzeugen. Aufgrund abweichender Halterungselemente muss dies aber nicht so sein (Thermalrightserklärung erscheint in dieser Hinsicht merkwürdig), die Anpresskraft könnte sowohl höher als auch niedriger ausfallen.

Ungeachtet all dessen hat Haswell-E das dickere Substratmaterial andere pre-Skylake-CPUs und es sind bislang keine Probleme damit bekannt geworden.


----------



## Mueller1 (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Kurzes Update von meiner Seite: auch ich habe inzwischen von Thermalright Abstandsscheiben erhalten, die den Anpressdruck verringern. Ich musste aber selbst die Initiative ergreifen und über das Kontaktformular den Kontakt diesbezüglich aufnehmen (wie es auch schon Monti7 beschrieben hat). Ein offizielles "Austausch-Programm" oder eine Meldung dazu gibt es auf der Thermalright Seite nach wie vor nicht.

@PCGH_Torsten: interessant wäre zu erfahren, wie sich der Anpressdruck beim Macho Rev. B mit den Scheiben im Vergleich zur vorherigen Messung ohne verändert hat. Habt ihr hier schon nachgemessen?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Wir hatten die Technik für unsere bisherigen Messungen nur geliehen und bislang hat meine Suche nach einer dauerhaften Lösung keine Alternative zu Tage gefördert. Daher kann ich derzeit keine Messungen vornehmen. Die 1 mm dicken Unterlegscheiben entsprechen aber ziemlich genau einer um 2 Umdrehungen gelockerten Halteschraube. Für die hatte ich bei Macho Rev. B 400 N gemessen; Thermalright wäre jetzt also auf Augenhöhe mit Noctua unterwegs.


----------



## Kusanar (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Was hat es eigentlich mit dem Montagehinweis beim BeQuiet Dark Rock Advanced C1 auf sich? Da steht extra in der Anleitung, dass die mitgelieferten Unterlagscheiben für Sockel 115x nur montiert werden sollten, wenn ein erhöhter Anpressdruck gewünscht ist. Ich habe diese bei der Installation auf Sockel 1151 (eben wegen der momentanen Problematik) weggelassen und die Temperaturen sehen soweit gut aus, der Rechner läuft jetzt seit etwas über einer Woche. Also war das Weglassen der Unterlagscheiben richtig, nehme ich mal an. Einen konkreten Hinweis seitens BQ, dass die Unterlagscheiben bei Sockel 1151 weggelassen werden sollten, gibt es allerdings nirgends.


----------



## Narbennarr (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

der anpressdruck der bequiet-Kühler ist relativ niedrig. Vermutlich wären die Unterlegscheiben kein Problem gewesen.
Wenn alles passt, so lassen!


----------



## Kusanar (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

War beim Zusammebau nur am Grübeln, weil in der Anleitung vor den Unterlagscheiben explizit gewarnt wird...

Die Temperaturen sind phenomenal niedrig. Überlege schon, meinen NH-D14 aus- und den Advanced C1 einzubauen  Aber noch ist Winter, ich warte mal bis zum Sommer ab, ob dann Optimierungspotential vorhanden ist. Danke dir!


----------



## StefanPochmann (13. April 2016)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie groß die Messreihe in PCGH 02/16 wurde, wie viele Noctuas darunter sind, und ob der Noctua NH-U14S  dabei war?

(Bonusfrage: Kann man den Artikel irgendwie einzeln kaufen? Ich hab nur das ganze Heft für 3,99 Euro gefunden...)


----------



## o0Julia0o (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Skylake: KÃ¼hler kÃ¶nnen Sockel-1151-CPUs beschÃ¤digen - Scythe rÃ¼stet Halterungen nach*

wie sieht denn so ein Spacer von Thermalright aus?

"*Wir empfehlen bei Verwendung der Kühler auf Intel LGA1151 "Skylake" Prozessoren die Verwendung unserer speziell entwickelten 1151 Support Spacer. Bitte wenden Sie sich per E-Mail an uns, um diese kostenlos zugeschickt zu bekommen."
Q: True Spirit 140 BW Rev. A | Kuhler | Thermalright.de

Kann ich den auch erstmal ohne den Spacer installieren oder kann auch bei 5 Tagen Nutzung etwas passieren?
Reicht eine mail zu denen mit Adresse und Bitte um Zusendung oder braucht man eine Rechnung vom Kühler?

lieben Dank

Julia


----------



## Mueller1 (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Skylake: KÃ¼hler kÃ¶nnen Sockel-1151-CPUs beschÃ¤digen - Scythe rÃ¼stet Halterungen nach*



o0Julia0o schrieb:


> wie sieht denn so ein Spacer von Thermalright aus?


Das sind ganz simple ca. 1mm dicke Unterlegscheiben.



> Kann ich den auch erstmal ohne den Spacer installieren oder kann auch bei 5 Tagen Nutzung etwas passieren?


Theoretisch könntest du schon bei der ersten Montage den Sockel oder die CPU beschädigen. Es empfiehlt sich also entweder zu warten oder die Schrauben nicht vollständig anzuziehen.



> Reicht eine mail zu denen mit Adresse und Bitte um Zusendung oder braucht man eine Rechnung vom Kühler?


Einfach per Kontaktformular anschreiben, die Scheiben kommen dann per Briefpost. Nachweise muss man normalerweise keine liefern, falls doch gibt dir der Thermalright Support schon Bescheid.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Skylake: KÃ¼hler kÃ¶nnen Sockel-1151-CPUs beschÃ¤digen - Scythe rÃ¼stet Halterungen nach*



StefanPochmann schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, wie groß die Messreihe in PCGH 02/16 wurde, wie viele Noctuas darunter sind, und ob der Noctua NH-U14S  dabei war?
> 
> (Bonusfrage: Kann man den Artikel irgendwie einzeln kaufen? Ich hab nur das ganze Heft für 3,99 Euro gefunden...)



Besser eine späte Antwort als gar keine:
Vertreten waren 15 Kühler (zwei davon doppelt mit verschiedenen Halterungen), darunter alle aus dem damals aktuellen Heft-Einkaufsführer – also zum Beispiel NH-U14S und NH-D15.
Einzelne Artikel können wir vorerst nicht anbieten.




o0Julia0o schrieb:


> wie sieht denn so ein Spacer von Thermalright aus?
> 
> "*Wir empfehlen bei Verwendung der Kühler auf Intel LGA1151 "Skylake" Prozessoren die Verwendung unserer speziell entwickelten 1151 Support Spacer. Bitte wenden Sie sich per E-Mail an uns, um diese kostenlos zugeschickt zu bekommen."
> Q: True Spirit 140 BW Rev. A | Kuhler | Thermalright.de
> ...



Ursprünglich verschickte Thermalright vier Unterlegscheiben (1 mm dick), die den Abstand zwischen Halterung und Mainboard erhöhen und so die Vorspannung der Halterung senken. Mittlerweile wurde ein Spacer präsentiert, der zwischen CPU und Sockelverschluss platziert wird und dort Schäden verhindern soll. Da sich letzterer Spacer nicht im Kraftweg zwischen Kühler und Mainboard befindet, ist meiner Meinung nach aber kein direkter Schutz möglich, sondern allenfalls eine Versteifung des CPU-Randes.


----------



## o0Julia0o (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

naja, besser als nichts. Also einfach die Schrauben - trotz Spacer - nicht so fest anziehen & beim Herumtragen des PC´s vorsichig anheben & gehen & absetzen. Dann sollte die Chance auf einen Defekt doch ziemlich gering sein.


----------



## Mueller1 (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Skylake: KÃ¼hler kÃ¶nnen Sockel-1151-CPUs beschÃ¤digen - Scythe rÃ¼stet Halterungen nach*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Ursprünglich verschickte Thermalright vier Unterlegscheiben (1 mm dick), die den Abstand zwischen Halterung und Mainboard erhöhen und so die Vorspannung der Halterung senken. Mittlerweile wurde ein Spacer präsentiert, der zwischen CPU und Sockelverschluss platziert wird und dort Schäden verhindern soll. Da sich letzterer Spacer nicht im Kraftweg zwischen Kühler und Mainboard befindet, ist meiner Meinung nach aber kein direkter Schutz möglich, sondern allenfalls eine Versteifung des CPU-Randes.


Guter Hinweis, meine Antwort bezog sich tatsächlich auf die 4 Unterlegscheiben, ich vermute aber, dass das Prozedere beim Spacer dasselbe ist.

Dass inzwischen ein Spacer verschickt wird ist mir entgangen. Ich lese aus deiner Formulierung heraus, dass der Spacer nicht wirklich schützt und man am Besten Spacer + Unterlegscheiben verwenden sollte?

Edit: nachdem ich mir die Bilder hier angesehen habe, sieht das für mich so aus, als ob dieser Spacer mit dem Anpressdruck nichts oder so gut wie nichts zu tun hat. Also im Prinzip das, was du auch schon geschrieben hast.



o0Julia0o schrieb:


> [...] beim Herumtragen des PC´s vorsichig anheben & gehen & absetzen. Dann sollte die Chance auf einen Defekt doch ziemlich gering sein.


Fast alle Hersteller großer / schwerer Kühlkörper raten zu einer Demontage vor dem Transport, unabhängig von der Problematik mit dem Anpressdruck. Wenn man auf Nummer sicher gehen will ist das auch ein guter Rat. Würde das auch empfehlen, wenn man den Rechner nicht nur ein paar Meter von einem Zimmer ins nächste transportiert.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Ich habe den neuen Spacer noch nicht in der Hand gehalten und beurteile ihn auch nur anhand von Bildern. Aber ohne Änderung an der Halterung kann er die ausgeübte Kraft nicht beeinflussen und er befindet sich auch nicht zwischen CPU-Kühler und Sockel, wo er diese Kraft auffangen könnte. Da die Unterlegscheiben von Anfang an nur als Übergangslösung galten würde ich davon ausgehen, dass Thermalright sie nicht mehr verschickt – eine Anfrage beim Support kann aber nicht schaden.


----------



## o0Julia0o (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

dankesehr, ich habe angefragt, mal sehen wie gut der Support ist. Soll ich im positivem Fall beides nutzen - 4 Unterlegscheiben & den Spacer?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Aus meiner Sicht spricht nichts dagegen. Die Nutzung des Spacers ist laut Thermalright unabhängig vom CPU-Kühler sogar mit Fremdmarken möglich; die Unterlegscheiben reduzieren definitiv die ausgeübte Kraft.


----------



## o0Julia0o (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

danke Dir, Torsten. Berichte über zerstörte 1151-CPU´s habe ich im Internet gefunden. Aber keine die speziell mit dem True Spirit 140 BW Rev. A in Verbindung stehen. Kann man mich beruhigen oder kennt Jemand ein Beispiel?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Alle Fälle, die große Aufmerksamkeit gehört haben, gehen auf den Scythe Mugen 4 zurück. Dieser übt meinen Messungen zu Folge noch einmal gut 100 N mehr auf die CPU aus als die originale Thermalright-Halterung. Im Vergleich zur 1 mm lockereren Unterlegscheiben-Lösung sind es sogar mehr als 350 N Aufschlag oder eine dreimal höhere Überschreitung der Intel-Vorgaben.

Ich gehe aber von einer hohen Dunkelziffer aus, da selbst stark verformte CPUs (vorerst) noch weiterlaufen und der Schaden somit lange Zeit unbemerkt bleibt.


----------



## Force202Gamer (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Wenn ich jetzt einen Mugen 4 PCGH kaufe, kann ich dann davon ausgehen, dass das Nachrüstkit bereits enthalten ist? Kann ich anhand der Verpackung/des Inhalts direkt prüfen, ob es sich bereits um das neue  Kit handelt?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*



Force202Gamer schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt einen Mugen 4 PCGH kaufe, kann ich dann davon ausgehen, dass das Nachrüstkit bereits enthalten ist? Kann ich anhand der Verpackung/des Inhalts direkt prüfen, ob es sich bereits um das neue  Kit handelt?



Man kann natürlich nie ausschließen, dass ein Händler noch alte Ware da hat. Daher würde ich es einfach anfordern, wie hier beschrieben: Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH-Edition gunstiger als Standard-Version: 2 Luftern und besserer Kuhlleistung


----------



## Mueller1 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Nach einem knappen Jahr habe ich meinen Thermalright Macho Rev. B auf meinem Socket 1151 System neu montiert und gleich auf eventuelle Beschädigungen durch den Anpressdruck geprüft. Ich konnte dabei keine Verformungen am PCB feststellen und die Kontaktfederchen im Sockel scheinen auch unbeschädigt zu sein. Deshalb habe ich auf die von Thermalright damals verschickten 1mm hohen Abstandshalter bei der Neumontage verzichtet.

Zudem habe ich den Support-Spacer installiert und einer Sichtprüfung unterzogen. Ich kann nicht erkennen, wie dieser den Anpressdruck in irgendeiner Weise positiv verändern sollte, so wie sich die Anleitung liest soll er das auch nicht. Vielmehr soll er den Träger vor Verformung durch den Druck von Oben schützen, was ich durchaus für nachvollziehbar halte, zumindest im Aussenbereich des PCB. Allerdings liess sich mit dem Spacer über der CPU die Sockel-Halterung deutlich schwerer schließen, was etwas gemischte Gefühle bei mir hinterließ - der Hebel wird hier nach meinem Geschmack etwas zu stark verbogen.


----------



## Pommes80 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Kann man den den Macho Rev B bedenkenlos installieren oder wäre ein Kühler Neukauf besser? der Macho liegt und verstaubt momentan im Schrank  die 1mm Unterlegscheiben habe ich auch hier 
Bewegt wird der PC eigl so gut wie nie außer zum saubermachen und kleinere erschütterungen wenn nen Lkw zu schnell die Bodenwelle nimmt da wackelt die Bude 

Zur Zeit ist ein Schadow Rock 2 verbaut bin mit den temps aber nicht so sehr zufrieden.

MFG


----------



## Mueller1 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*



Pommes80 schrieb:


> Kann man den den Macho Rev B bedenkenlos installieren oder wäre ein Kühler Neukauf besser?



Der Macho Rev. B ist nach wie vor ein sehr guter Kühlkörper. Abgesehen von der Sache mit dem Anpressdruck kann ich eigentlich nur Gutes berichten. Ob er besser ist als der Shadow Rock 2 kann ich leider nicht beurteilen. Teste ihn doch einfach bei dir, bevor du einen Neukauf tätigst.


----------



## Pommes80 (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Hatte ihn ja schon drauf und fand ihn besser mir geht eben primär um den Anpressdruck


----------



## ShutUp98 (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Hallo muss den Thread hier nochmal reaktivieren, 

habe mir vor mehreren Tagen einen PC zusammen gestellt :
CPU: i5 Skylake und Kühler: Macho Rev B. Beim Zusammenbau habe ich festgestellt dass was nicht passt, habe daraufhin das MB untersucht und festgestellt, dass dieses verbogen ist, bzw einem leichten Knick hat und ein Pin im Sockel nach unten gebogen ist . Der Lüfter war mit Support Spacer montiert, die Schrauben bis zu festem Sitz (sobald Widerstand spürbar war noch eine halbe Umdrehung, wie es sein soll) angezogen, jedoch nicht bis zum Anschlag. Transportiert wurde das Gehäuse nicht, lediglich aus liegender Position aufrecht hingestellt und zurück. 
War es dann vielleicht doch kein Schaden der schon bei Auslieferung vorhanden war und vom Kühler verursacht wurde? 

Nun zwei Fragen :
Da ich den Kühler eh aus einem anderen Grund einschicken muss, soll ich auf den ekl Alpenföhn Brocken 2 wechseln, oder sonst einen mit geringerem Anpressdruck oder kann ich den Macho ruhig benutzen? 

Zweitens, ich habe Angst dass auch die CPU beschädigt sein könnte. Habe diese zum Testen auch mit dem Board zurück geschickt mit der Bitte zur Überprüfung (kann es aufgrund des fehlenden Board nicht selbst machen, biso könnte es erst machen wenn das Board zurück wäre). 
Nur es könnte ja auch durchaus sein, dass die CPU Schaden  genommen hat der jetzt noch nicht technisch feststellbar ist, also alles einwandfrei funktioniert aber aufgrund einer verbiegung o.ä. In naher oder ferner Zukunft auch technische Schäden dann im Nachhinein auftreten, wie soll ich nun verfahren? 
Kann ich solche Schäden, selbst feststellen, in dem ich zb auf Krümmung des pcb schaue oder muss ich um sicher zu gehen, die CPU zurück schicken bzw widerrufen und eine neue kaufen um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen, was würdet ihr tun? 

Habe ich denn allgemein überhaupt irgendwelche Ansprüche wenn der zu hohe Anpressdruck des kühlers die CPU beschädigt?  Also bei fachgerechter Nutzung / Installation? 

Kauf ist weniger als 14 Tage her. 

Gruß ShutUp 


Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Mir ist bislang nur ein anderer Fall eines verbogenen Skylake bekannt, an dem kein Mugen 4 beteiligt war. Mit dieser statistischen Grundlage kann ich das Risiko bei Einsatz eines Macho nicht abschätzen. Aufgrund der zweifelhaften Funktionsweise des Spacers (s.o.) würde ich persönlich (zusätzlich) das originale Nachrüstkit mit Unterlegscheiben nutzen. Damit sollte die Anpresskraft zwar immer noch deutlich über den Spezifikationen liegen, aber in der gleichen Größenordnung wie zahlreiche andere Kühler.

Fälle in denen nur ein einzelner Pin beschädigt wurde sind mir gar keine bekannt und mechanisch auch sehr unwahrscheinlich. Selbst wenn man das Substrat der CPU knicken und nicht nur verbiegen würde, verteilt sich die Last auf mehrere hundert Pins. Typisch sind räumlich begrenzte Schäden aber für Montage- und Fertigungsfehler. Letztere hätte man aber vor Einbau dem Händler melden müssen; nachträglich kann man nur auf Kulanz hoffen. Ähnliches gilt vermutlich für Folgeschäden an CPU und Mainboard. Zwar hat man hier selbst keine Schuld, aber Händler, Kühler-, Mainboard- und CPU-Hersteller könnten diese ebenfalls dem jeweils anderen zuschieben. Wenn niemand freiwillig die Verantwortung übernimmt ist der Rechtsweg bei Hardware-Fehlern leider oft teurer als ein Neukauf.

Erfahrungswerte zu Langzeitschäden liegen mir keine vor. In den mir bekannten Fällen mit entsprechender Prüfung funktionierten die CPUs in neuen Mainboards vorerst einwandfrei, aber über den Zustand des Substratinneren ist nichts bekannt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*

Hallo Torsten,

ich wollte nur mal nebenbei anmerken, dass ich es extrem angenehm finde, mit welcher Akribie Du Dich in das Thema einarbeitest und uns immer wieder neue und gute Informationen gibts, völlig kostenlos und neben Deiner Arbeit. Ich freue mich auf die nächsten Artikel von Dir in der PCGH, sie sind immer angenehm zu lesen und fachlich taugen sie zum Aufschlauen. Einfach mal Danke.

- Offtopic Ende -


----------



## o0Julia0o (2. August 2016)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> ich wollte nur mal nebenbei anmerken, dass ich es extrem angenehm finde, mit welcher Akribie Du Dich in das Thema einarbeitest und uns immer wieder neue und gute Informationen gibts, völlig kostenlos und neben Deiner Arbeit. Ich freue mich auf die nächsten Artikel von Dir in der PCGHEinfach mal Danke.


jo - das möchte ich gerne so unterschreiben. Danke!


----------



## Mutaraequity (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen [Update: Stellungnahmen zu hohen Anpressdrücken]*

Hi Freunde 
Im Februar habe ich mir einen neuen Rechner zusammen gestellt, Motherboard Asrock z270 extrem 4 ein I7 7700k, und besagtem kühler. Mein erstes Intel system. Nun gab es ja viele negative Dinge bezüglich Intel , zu heiß , Software im Proci unsicher und nun das hier mit dem kühler. 

Aufgrund des Artikels habe ich meinen Rechner zerlegt und überprüft , und ja mein i7 ist ein wenig gebogen , ich habe es mit einem Metal Winkel gemessen :/ , ich muss aber auch sagen das die Fassung in dem der Proci eingeklemmt wird schon ordentlich auf ihn drückt , und da die Platine wirklich dünn ist trägt das dazu bei. 

Schade , für mich, hätte ich Mal ein wenig auf AMD gewartet aber na ja einmal tritt jeder ins Fettnäpfchen  

PS die Leistung meines Systems
 ist nätürlich gut, keine Frage


----------

